# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Apple prsente liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus

## Hinault Romaric

*Apple prsente liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus*
*ses nouveaux terminaux seront disponibles  partir du 19 septembre* 

 la suite de la prsentation de la montre connecte Apple Watch,  Apple a dvoil la nouvelle gnration de ses terminaux mobiles : liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus. Ces deux nouveaux modles diPhone sont plus grands que les modles prcdents, et liPhone 6 Plus permet  Apple de faire une incursion dans le domaine des phablets.

L'iPhone 6 dispose dun cran Retina HD de 4,7 pouces (contre 4 pouces pour les modles prcdents), dune rsolution de 1 334 x 750 pixels, protg par un verre dions renforcs. LiPhone 6 Plus, quant  lui, se distingue par son grand cran de 5,5 pouces Full HD, dune rsolution de 1 920 x 1 080 pixels, qui promet doffrir une finesse daffichage meilleure que celle de liPhone 5S.


Les deux dispositifs embarquent la nouvelle gnration du processeur dApple, qui gagne en performance. LiPhone 6 et LiPhone 6 Plus sont propulss par la puce 64 bits A8, qui amliore sa performance de 25 % pour le CPU et de 50 % pour le GPU, par rapport  la puce A7 de l'iPhone 5s. Il est soutenu par le coprocesseur M8, qui a un baromtre  bord pour capter tous les mouvements. Celui-ci permettra au dispositif de compter les pas, mais aussi les marches ou encore la pression atmosphrique.  Le M8 permettra de grer tous les capteurs dont dispose lappareil (acclromtre, gyroscope et compas).

Plus fin que liPhone 5, liPhone 6 a une paisseur de 6,9 mm, tandis que liPhone 6 Plus revendique une paisseur de 7,1mm (liPhone 5S avait une paisseur de 7,6 mm).  Cependant, les deux appareils psent plus que liPhone 5S (172 g pour l'iPhone 6 Plus et 129 g pour l'iPhone 6). 

Du cot de la camra, pas de grande volution, car les deux modles sont dots dun appareil photo iSight de 8 mgapixels, pouvant enregistrer des vidos en 1 080p  60 images par seconde.  Le modle plus grand senrichit dun stabilisateur dimage optique, avec objectif flottant. 


Avec un gros retard sur ses concurrents, Apple a finalement intgr la technologie NFC  ses nouveaux smartphones. Pour loccasion, la firme a dvoil un nouveau systme de paiement baptis  Apple Pay .  

Grce  plus despace offert  la batterie, liPhone 6 Plus revendique une autonomie de 80 heures (le double de celle de liPhone 5S), tandis que lautre modle affiche une autonomie de 50 heures en lecture audio. En  lecture vido,  Apple promet respectivement des autonomies de 14 heures et de 11 heures. 

LiPhone 6 et iPhone 6 Plus seront disponibles  partir du 19 septembre prochain et se dclineront en modles de 16 Go, 64 Go et 128 Go. Ils embarqueront iOS 8. Apple maintient sa politique de prix toujours aussi lev. En Amrique, lappareil sera commercialis  un prix compris entre 199 et 499 $, moyennant cependant un engagement de deux ans auprs d'un oprateur. En France, les prix devraient varier entre 709 et 919  pour liPhone 6, et entre 809 et 1019  pour liPhone 6 Plus, sans abonnement. 


*Source* : Keynote Apple du 09 septembre


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des nouveaux iPhone ?

----------


## Npomucne

La prsentation est assez diffrente de ce qui tait prvu :

----------


## guillaume07

a va encore mettre une sacr claque  la concurrence !

----------


## Ymer Leahcim

bonjour,

Apple a enfin cd au NFC; quelqu'un sait-il si il y a ENFIN la radio FM dans ces nouveaux iphone  (dj prsente dans les ipod).
car j'aimerai bien me dbarraser de mon ipod dont j'utilise la radio FM longuement, surtout  sur la route et  l'tranger (gratuite l o il faut payer cher en 3G pour avoir la radio en data)

si quelqu'un a ces infos, a m'intresse...

----------


## Darkzinus

> a va encore mettre une sacr claque  la concurrence !


Ah bon ? Et sur quel point ? Quelle nouveaut ?

----------


## phoenixfrom06

199$ d'entre de gamme, et nous on paierai mini 700
Heu actuellement 199$ a fait 153 

Ya pas un problme l, c'est qui les vache  lait.....

A ce prix l, on peut mme se payer un billet aller-retour New-york pour se l'acheter dans un magasin  Manhattan!

----------


## dfiad77pro

> 199$ d'entre de gamme, et nous on paierai mini 700
> Heu actuellement 199$ a fait 153 
> 
> Ya pas un problme l, c'est qui les vache  lait.....
> 
> A ce prix l, on peut mme se payer un billet aller-retour New-york pour se l'acheter dans un magasin  Manhattan!



Non , comme cit dans la news ce prix c'est avec un abonnement de 2 ans  ::): 


Bon c'est Apple, c'est cher, mais je m'attendais  mieux niveau composant ( et mme largement mieux).

Bref , en esprant que a donnera des parts de march  Windows Phone qui en a bien besoin...

----------


## marco421

> prix compris entre 199 et 499 $, moyennant cependant un engagement de deux ans auprs d'un oprateur


donc avec abonnement

Les prix en euros sont sans abonnement

----------


## Tryph

> LiPhone 6 et LiPhone 6 Plus sont propulss par la puce 64 bits A8, qui *amliore sa performance de 25 % pour le CPU et de 50 % pour le GPU, par rapport au premier iPhone sorti en 2007*.


c'est amusant cette faon de comparer un appareil de 2007  un appareil de 2014 pour venter les performances du dernier...
pourquoi on ne nous communique pas les performance par rapport aux derniers modles d'iPhone?
faut-il en dduire que le gain de performance par rapport aux iPhone 5 est trop minime pour pouvoir communiquer dessus?

a sent l'enfumage.

----------


## Saverok

> Bref , en esprant que a donnera des parts de march  Windows Phone qui en a bien besoin...


Pourquoi Windows Phone en particulier ?
Si c'est uniquement parce que a occupe une faible part de march, autant parler de FirefoxOS, non ?

Par contre, sans savoir  qui a va profiter, j'espre que a va ouvrir les yeux  pas mal de monde en allant voir ce qui se fait chez la concurrence qui tant d'un point de vu solft que hard sont bien meilleurs que les iPhones depuis trs longtemps.

----------


## KEKE93

> Les deux dispositifs embarquent la nouvelle gnration du processeur dApple, qui gagne en performance. LiPhone 6 et LiPhone 6 Plus sont propulss par la puce 64 bits A8, qui amliore sa performance de 25 % pour le CPU et de 50 % pour le GPU, par rapport au premier iPhone sorti en 2007.


C'est compltement faux, vous avez mal lu la keynote...

Les 25%  de puissance supplmentaire pour le CPU et 50% pour le GPU par rapport  l'IPhone sorti en 2007 ont t dpass par l'IPhone 4 et peut-tre mme par l'IPhone 3GS.
Je ne me souviens plus des chiffres mais ils sont de l'ordre d'un multiple bien videmment!!

----------


## Tib02

De mmoire ces chiffres sont par rapport  l'iPhone 5S videmment...

Ils ont galement fait une comparaison avec le 1er iPhone. Par rapport  celui-ci ils l'annoncaient 50 fois plus rapide.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> C'est compltement faux, vous avez mal lu la keynote...
> 
> Les 25%  de puissance supplmentaire pour le CPU et 50% pour le GPU par rapport  l'IPhone sorti en 2007 ont t dpass par l'IPhone 4 et peut-tre mme par l'IPhone 3GS.
> Je ne me souviens plus des chiffres mais ils sont de l'ordre d'un multiple bien videmment!!


Il s'agit en effet d'une erreur de ma part  ::oops:: . Les performances sont compares  la puce A7 de l'iPhone 5s. L'article a t mis  jour.

----------


## Saverok

> Ils ont galement fait une comparaison avec le 1er iPhone. Par rapport  celui-ci ils l'annoncaient 50 fois plus rapide.


Comparer les perfs d'une premire version et de la dernire n'a aucun sens
Dans un premier temps, ce qui compte, c'est crer des usages et c'est exactement ce qu'a fait l'iPhone 1 (l'iPhone a totalement repens le smartphone et a cr des vrais usages alors qu'il n'y avait pratiquement pas de concurrence sur ce march. Les perf tait secondaire  ce moment l)
Ensuite, sur les versions suivantes, on amliore les perfs et c'est exactement ce qu'il s'est pass avec toutes les versions suivantes de l'iPhone qui ne sont que des maj de la version 1

Cette remarque s'applique a normment de domaine
Comparer la premire auto de 1900 et la voiture d'aujourd'hui n'a aucun sens
Comparer le premier PC et celui d'aujourd'hui est aussi idiot
C'est juste du marketing creux vide de sens ("un gros chiffre qui claque")

Les sorties du premier iPod, du premier iPhone et du premier iPad ont t d'norme vnement qui ont totalement boulevers le monde IT
En dehors de ces 3 keynotes, tous les autres sont des non vnements
Les attentes taient trs (trop ?) hautes pour la sortie de l'Apple Watch et s'est finalement un flop (pas lu un seul article, pas un seul commentaire enthousiaste sur ce produit. Mme les Apple Addict de la premire heure sont dus)
L'emballement mdiatique est un non sens  mes yeux
Samsung vers 10x plus de Galaxy S qu'Apple vend des iPhone et on en parle nettement moins

----------


## foetus

> Samsung vers 10x plus de Galaxy S qu'Apple vend des iPhone et on en parle nettement moins


Oui mais Apple vend plus d'assurances Apple Care, plus de compte iCloud, plus daccessoires Apple, plus d'applications (30% de marge) plus de contenu (musique, livres, ...) qu'Apple s'en cogne: le nombre d'utilisateurs est assez consquent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Les sorties du premier iPod, du premier iPhone et du premier iPad ont t d'norme vnement qui ont totalement boulevers le monde IT


Ah ?

Perso, entre avant et aprs, je n'ai vu aucune diffrence, ni dans mon boulot, ni  la maison, ni chez mes amis, je connais bien, quelques personnes au boulot avec un IPhone (que des chefs bizarrement, qui, produit Apple ou pas, aiment bien se pavaner avec leurs derniers achats hors de prix dans tous les cas), mais en dehors de a... 

La rvolution, elle est dans la tte des afficionados j'ai envie de dire, bien sr qu'ils ont dmocratis quelques procds, et fait avancer le schmilblick, je ne renie pas tout le boulot, mais faut arrter d'exagrer 5mn, cela n'a pas "rvolutionn" le monde.  ::weird::

----------


## Saverok

> Ah ?
> 
> Perso, entre avant et aprs, je n'ai vu aucune diffrence, ni dans mon boulot, ni  la maison, ni chez mes amis, je connais bien, quelques personnes au boulot avec un IPhone (que des chefs bizarrement, qui, produit Apple ou pas, aiment bien se pavaner avec leurs derniers achats hors de prix dans tous les cas), mais en dehors de a... 
> 
> La rvolution, elle est dans la tte des afficionados j'ai envie de dire, bien sr qu'ils ont dmocratis quelques procds, et fait avancer le schmilblick, je ne renie pas tout le boulot, mais faut arrter d'exagrer 5mn, cela n'a pas "rvolutionn" le monde.


Avant l'iPod 1, le march des baladeurs numrique tait mort
C'est bien Apple qui a totalement relanc la machine avec la concurrence qui s'est embarque dedans
Encore plus que l'iPod par ailleurs, c'est iTune qui a lanc le march de la musique numrique
L'industrie musicale a t totalement bouleverse par Apple

De mme pour le premier iPhone
Le march des smartphones tait mort
Il y a eu quelques tentatives mais a ne prenait pas
Bien videment que tout le monde n'a pas un iPhone mais aujourd'hui, tout le monde a un smartphone et le premier vrai smartphone qui a pos les bases, c'est bien l'iPhone
(tout comme la voiture par Ford, tout le monde n'a pas une Ford mais tout le monde a une voiture)

Dans une moindre mesure que les 2 exemples ci-dessus, il y a les tablettes
Le Palm tait la premire tablette mais faut le dire, c'tait brun brun et a n'a pas pris
C'est bien Apple avec l'iPad qui a lanc le truc

Je ne suis pas un fan d'Apple mais faut leur reconnatre quelques mrites tout de mme

De mme au niveau du tactile, que c'tait pauvre avant
C'est Apple avec le premier iPhone qui a tout bousculer sur les intractions possibles avec le tactile et qui en a ce qu'il est aujourd'hui (les glissements, pincements de l'cran, rotation, etc.)

----------


## eldran64

Je confirme, je ne suis pas un fanboy d'Apple (je les ai mme en horreur) mais ils ont bel et bien avanc par rapport au dernier proco.
Bon, par contre une fois de plus, Apple prend ses clients pour des vaches  lait et les chiffres confirmeront qu'ils ont raison... ::aie::

----------


## Tryph

> De mmoire ces chiffres sont par rapport  l'iPhone 5S videmment...
> 
> Ils ont galement fait une comparaison avec le 1er iPhone. Par rapport  celui-ci ils l'annoncaient 50 fois plus rapide.


ok. a parrait plus vraissemblable en effet...


sinon pour ragir  quelques post ci-dessus, il me semble pas qu'Apple ait t particulirement en avance sur les controles tactiles riches...
en 2007, Microsoft prsentait sa table Surface (oui avant d'tre une tablette, Surface tait une table qui se nomme PIxelSense aujourd'hui) et les interactions tactiles taient largement aussi bien fournies et penses que sur un iPhone.
alors je vais pas chercher qui a commenc le premier  faire du tactile multi-touche, mais en 2007 Apple et Microsoft en taient au mme point (pas sur les mme appareils on est d'accord).

pour moi la grande russite qu'on peut accorder  Apple, c'est qu'ils ont dpens sans compter pour nous faire croire qu'ils avaient tout invent et nous faire penser que ces inventions nous taient devenues indispensable pour nous vendre leur "rvolution"... et l ou ils ont t trs fort, c'est qu'ils ont russi malgr le dlire sur les prix de vente.

Si Microsoft tait aussi balaise en communication qu'Apple, on aurait peut tre tous une table basse tactile devant notre canap aujoud'hui x:

----------


## Zirak

> Avant l'iPod 1, le march des baladeurs numrique tait mort
> C'est bien Apple qui a totalement relanc la machine avec la concurrence qui s'est embarque dedans


Y'a peut-tre eu une mini-vague  cause des achats des gens qui achetent tout ce qu'Apple sort, du coup la concurrence s'est dit qu'il y avait peut-tre un march, mais au final aujourd'hui le march est toujours aussi mort non ? Tu vois encore beaucoup de monde avec un baladeur ? 95% des gens utilisent leur tlphone comme baladeur.





> Encore plus que l'iPod par ailleurs, c'est iTune qui a lanc le march de la musique numrique
> L'industrie musicale a t totalement bouleverse par Apple


Ou pas, il y avait dj les sites de ventes des majors (Sony/ Universal / Vivendi, ...) 2/3ans avant, qui elles se sont lances dedans  cause de la mont du P2P, Apple n'a fait que forcer le fait de devoir avoir un compte sur ITunes et que tout passe forcement par la.

Apple n'a rien boulevers du tout dans ce domaine, il a juste tabli une autre faon de faire.





> De mme pour le premier iPhone
> Le march des smartphones tait mort


Lol ? Faut pas exagrer non plus





> Je ne suis pas un fan d'Apple mais faut leur reconnatre quelques mrites tout de mme
> 
> De mme au niveau du tactile, que c'tait pauvre avant
> C'est Apple avec le premier iPhone qui a tout bousculer sur les intractions possibles avec le tactile et qui en a ce qu'il est aujourd'hui (les glissements, pincements de l'cran, rotation, etc.)



Encore une fois, je ne renie pas qu'ils ont pas mal innov dans tous ces domaines, mais tout cela n'a pas chang la face du globe, ils n'ont rien invent qu'on ai obligatoirement besoin d'avoir pour vivre, je n'ai jamais eu un seul appareil Apple, et je n'ai jamais pu faire moins de chose avec mon tlphone ou mon pc, qu'avec un produit Apple, au contraire. 


J'ai l'impression de revoir le petit journal d'hier sur la confrence Apple, les mecs te lavent le cerveau  coups de "Amazing" et d' "Incredible" 6 fois par phrases pendant 3h, et forcement tous les journalistes qui sortent de la, trouvent l'Apple Watch et l'IPhone 6 "Incredible" et "Amazing", alors qu'au final, il est un peu plus puissant, un peu plus grand, comme d'hab quoi, quant  la montre...

L'IPhone 1 a surement dvelopp / dmocratis pas mal de concept, mais cela fait un moment que l'Iphone n'est plus une "rvolution", c'est juste une "volution".

----------


## Milano022

> c'est amusant cette faon de comparer un appareil de 2007  un appareil de 2014 pour venter les performances du dernier...
> pourquoi on ne nous communique pas les performance par rapport aux derniers modles d'iPhone?
> faut-il en dduire que le gain de performance par rapport aux iPhone 5 est trop minime pour pouvoir communiquer dessus?
> 
> a sent l'enfumage.


les performance de l'Iphone 5 tait mal exploiter, ce problme est cens tre rsolue avec iPhone 6.
ont critique beaucoup apple mes les performances des autres tlphones ne sont pas si  diffrent de leurs prdcesseur.

----------


## Saverok

> Encore une fois, je ne renie pas qu'ils ont pas mal innov dans tous ces domaines, mais tout cela n'a pas chang la face du globe, ils n'ont rien invent qu'on ai obligatoirement besoin d'avoir pour vivre, je n'ai jamais eu un seul appareil Apple, et je n'ai jamais pu faire moins de chose avec mon tlphone ou mon pc, qu'avec un produit Apple, au contraire.


Je partage parfaitement l'avis sur les volutions des produits Apple qui n'apportent strictement rien
De mme pour la montre...

Par contre, Apple a dmocratis / popularis pas mal de chose qui ont t reprise par la concurrence

"Ce qui compte ce n'est pas ton travail, c'est la manire dont tu le prsentes / dont il est peru"
Apple illustre parfaitement cet adage

Mme si Apple n'a pas invent, ils ont popularis et rendu accessible des technos
Ils ont impos (par leur marketing) des process, des faons de faire

L'analogie avec la voiture par Henri Ford est parfaite car ce n'est pas Ford qui a invent la voiture : il l'a rendu populaire et accessible

Apple n'invente pas forcment, il met en oeuvre
C'est un peu la mme chose que les recherches fondamentales et appliques
C'est bien beau d'inventer quelque chose mais si c'est pour que a reste confiner dans un labos...

Pour en revenir au baladeur, va dans une salle de sport ou dans un parc et regarde les gens courir : il y a beaucoup de baladeur car les tel sont trop lourd et encombrant
Pour ce qui est de la musique, aux USA, il se vend plus de musique sur iTune que dans les magasins physiques
(je ne dis pas qu'Apple au sauv l'industrie, j'ai dit qu'Apple a boulevers le march, grande diffrence)

Qu'on le veuille ou non, qu'on aime Apple ou non, Apple a boulevers normment de domaines dans lesquels la concurrence a suivi
Tout comme l'industrie automobile doit beaucoup  Ford (mme si Ford n'a pas invent)
Les industries de la musique en ligne, des smartphones et des tablettes doivent beaucoup  Apple (mme si Apple n'a pas invent)
Je n'ai aucun appareil Apple et je trouve que l'iPhone 6 est  chier (tout comme la voiture n'est pas une Ford)


PS : pour vivre, on a besoin de manger et de dormir
Donc depuis la dcouverte du feu, absolument rien n'a t invent dont on ait besoin pour vivre

----------


## free07

Apple n' effectivement rien invent, mais ils ont innov, ce qui est diffrent et surtout dans le domaine du marketing. On dit que Steve Jobs ne faisait jamais d'tudes de march, il pensait que cela ne servait  rien. En fait, son marketing et sa communication lui ont permis de faire croire que tous ses produits taient non pas indispensables mais plutt fun... et parfois utiles.  ::?: 

Je pense que le ct cool et dcontract de steve Jobs en public ( alors qu'il tait le contraire dans son travail ) a particip au succs d'Apple, il n'y a pas que cela bien sr mais je crois que cela a compt aux yeux de beaucoup de personnes, surtout le ct esthtique de leurs produits.

----------


## foetus

> pour moi la grande russite qu'on peut accorder  Apple, c'est qu'ils ont dpens sans compter pour nous faire croire qu'ils avaient tout invent et nous faire penser que ces inventions nous taient devenues indispensable pour nous vendre leur "rvolution"... et l ou ils ont t trs fort, c'est qu'ils ont russi malgr le dlire sur les prix de vente.


 l'poque, Apple a surtout pris des accords avec les FAI pour avoir la data illimit  ::mrgreen:: 





> L'IPhone 1 a surement dvelopp / dmocratis pas mal de concept, mais cela fait un moment que l'Iphone n'est plus une "rvolution", c'est juste une "volution".


Mme pas le processeur AX qui est "made in Apple"?  ::whistle::

----------


## Zirak

> Mme pas le processeur AX qui est "made in Apple"?


J'en sais rien, comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas client Apple, donc je n'tudie pas le dtail de la bte au moindre composant prt.

Encore une fois, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, je ne nie pas le fait qu'Apple ait fait voluer des domaines, qu'ils aient apport leur part d'innovation aussi, etc etc 

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait une bande de bon  rien, qui n'avaient rien foutu.

Je trouve juste qu'on en fait un pataquesse noooooorme pour un truc relativement normal en fait, bien sr qu'ils voluent et innovent, comme 100% des boites si elles ne veulent pas couler, mais c'est loin d'tre des "rvolutions" qui change notre conception/perception du monde  chaque fois, c'est juste du blabla de marketeux, donc aprs voir des gens (des professionnels qui plus est), ici, s'extasi devant les "innovations" d'Apple, je trouve a un poil exagr.  ::roll::

----------


## chrtophe

Je vais me rpter mais l ou Apple reste indtrnable, c'est l'ergonomie. Je n'aime pas du tout l"ergonomie d'Android bien que l'usage de celui-ci si ncessaire ne me pose pas de difficults particulires. Je n'aime pas l'enfermement Apple, on ne peut pas installer ce que l'on veut, oblig de passer par l'Apple Store, alors qu'on est propritaire de l'appareil, bien que a permet une grande stabilit plus li au cloisonnement qu'au systme.

Si les gens sont prt  payer 600-700 euros par an pour globalement la mme chose prsent diffremment temps pis pour eux et temps mieux pour Apple.

Steve Jobs peut tre compar  un gourou. La secte des Macintoshiens  le suivent aveuglment. En arriver  faire la queue plusieurs heures pour avoir un appareil qu'on peut avoir un mois plus tard sans faire la queue, je trouve a impressionnant. Quand le plus gros revendeur Apple franais a dpos le bilan, grce  Apple d'ailleurs, lors de la vente aux enchres de la liquidation judiciaire, les machines se sont vendues plus chres que des machines neuves. C'est fort quand mme.

Les keynotes sont pour moi un non-vnement, car ils prsentent leur nouveaux produits ... qui ne sont de toute faon pas dispo avant un mois ou 2, ils crent la rupture de stock avant la vente.

Steve Jobs a cre un sacr phnomne de mode. Mais les phnomnes de modes ne durent pas ...

----------


## foetus

Un truc que je viens d'apprendre  ::mrgreen:: 

l'iPhone 6 n'a que sa taille qui change, mais garde le mme aspect ratio (16/9) que les iPhones 5, 5c, 5s et la mme rsolution (326 dpi) que les iPhones Retina
Donc niveau dveloppement cela ne devrait pas chang avec des assets @2x et des Auto Layout.

Mais pas l'iPhone 6 Plus  ::mrgreen:: 
l'iPhone 6 Plus a une taille de 1920x1080 (16/9) mais en ralit il y a un _downscaling_ des assets @3x  2202x1242, avec des pixels qui ne sont plus 1:1

Un petit lien: iPhone 6 Screens Demystified

Il faudra attendre les tests et les retours dveloppeurs  ::D:

----------


## free07

> Je vais me rpter mais l ou Apple reste indtrnable, c'est l'ergonomie. 
> ...
> Steve Jobs a cre un sacr phnomne de mode. Mais les phnomnes de modes ne durent pas ...


C'est trop rducteur de parler de phnomne de mode, c'est vrai mais ce n'est pas que cela car comme tu l'as dit au dbut de ton message, leurs produits restent trs ergonomiques et intuitifs. Tous les utilisateurs d'Apple que je connais ont un mac chez eux uniquement pour a, pas parceque c'est 'classe' d'avoir un mac ou un iphone...

A mon avis, les fans d'Apple qui sont capables de faire la queue  la sortie d'un nouveau produit ne sont pas la majorit des utilisateurs de la marque mais ils sont certainement interessant pour Apple qui doit tout faire pour que le phnomne perdure vue que cela leur fait une sacr pub.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*iPhone 6 : 4 millions de prcommandes en 24 heures*
*un nouveau record pour Apple*

Prsents il y a de cela quelques jours par Apple, liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus sannoncent comme un succs commercial sans pareil pour la firme  la pomme croque.  24 heures seulement aprs louverture des prcommandes, Apple affirme avoir tabli un nouveau record pour la nouvelle gnration diPhone.

Apple a annonc avoir enregistr 4 millions de prcommandes en une journe, ce qui reprsente  peu prs le double du nombre de prcommandes de liPhone 5  son lancement en 2012.

Dans son communiqu, Apple affirme que les chiffres enregistrs sont au-del de la quantit qui avait initialement  t prvue. Seuls quelques chanceux pourront ternir leur iPhone 6 dans la main le vendredi 19 septembre prochain, jour de commercialisation de lappareil dans 10 pays, dont la France, le Royaume-Uni et lAllemagne. Bon nombre de personnes ayant dj prcommand lappareil ne recevront leur smartphone qu partir du mois doctobre. 




Les analystes sattendent  ce que lappareil tablisse un nouveau record de ventes le premier weekend de sa commercialisation, avec des ventes pouvant aller jusqu 10 millions dunits.  LiPhone 5S et liPhone 5C avaient tabli un record de 9 millions dunits vendues le premier weekend de leur lancement il y a un an.

Les crans plus grands (4,7 pouces pour liPhone 6 et 5,5 pouces pour liPhone 6 Plus)  des nouveaux iPhone devraient tre galement un lment catalyseur des ventes, dautant plus que les clients avaient dj dvoil leur intrt pour des crans un peu plus grands il y a quelques annes.


*Source* : Reuters

----------


## Saverok

> Dans son communiqu, Apple affirme que les chiffres enregistrs sont au-del de la quantit qui avait initialement  t prvue. Seuls quelques chanceux pourront ternir leur iPhone 6 dans la main le vendredi 19 septembre prochain, jour de commercialisation de lappareil dans 10 pays, dont la France, le Royaume-Uni et lAllemagne. Bon nombre de personnes ayant dj prcommand lappareil ne recevront leur smartphone qu partir du mois doctobre.


Quelqu'un peut il me dire quel est l'intrt de faire une prcommande si on n'est pas sr d'avoir sa commande le jour J ???
Si c'est pour l'avoir un mois aprs sa sortie je ne vois absolument pas  quoi a sert
Une prcommande sert justement  Apple pour calibrer ses stocks et aux clients pour obtenir le produit  sa sortie (avec une priorit par rapport aux boutiques)
Ne pas dlivrer le jour J est une rupture de contrat, non ?

----------


## antoinev2

Ce qui est formidable, c'est que pour un iPhone vendu, ils doivent faire un remplacement d'iPhone un an plus tard.
Tous ceux que je connais qui ont un iPhone (> iPhone 3) ont d se le faire changer par le SAV au bout d'un an max, parfois quelques jours.
Ca, c'est une rvolution (qui a dit qu'une rvolution tait toujours bonne?).

----------


## Agrajag

http://i.imgur.com/7EpkTcF.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/J3XmFqI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bjVvI7G.jpg

----------


## Shuty

Quand j'y pense... Je me souviens encore de la pub qui disait "Pourquoi avoir un tlphone avec un cran enorme quand on a de petites main..."  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

J'ai rsum, c'est seulement l'ide.

----------


## Traroth2

> Mme pas le processeur AX qui est "made in Apple"?


Ca change quoi ? C'est quoi la rvolution ?

----------


## ScriptorTux

> Quelqu'un peut il me dire quel est l'intrt de faire une prcommande si on n'est pas sr d'avoir sa commande le jour J ???


Quelqu'un peut-il surtout m'expliquer pourquoi il y a autant de gens qui achtent un produit aussi cher pour qu'il n'y ait presque rien de plus derrire ? a part un plus grand cran ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Quelqu'un peut il me dire quel est l'intrt de faire une prcommande si on n'est pas sr d'avoir sa commande le jour J ???
> Si c'est pour l'avoir un mois aprs sa sortie je ne vois absolument pas  quoi a sert
> Une prcommande sert justement  Apple pour calibrer ses stocks et aux clients pour obtenir le produit  sa sortie (avec une priorit par rapport aux boutiques)
> Ne pas dlivrer le jour J est une rupture de contrat, non ?


Pour viter d'tre en rupture de stock comme chez Microsoft  ::traine::  : http://www.developpez.com/actu/75238...-de-Microsoft/
Et puis Apple est sur d'avoir vendu son produit, plus la peine de craindre que l'acheteur change d'avis  ::aie:: 
Donc pas dintrt pour l'utilisateur mais seulement pour Apple.

----------


## Saverok

> Pour viter d'tre en rupture de stock comme chez Microsoft  : http://www.developpez.com/actu/75238...-de-Microsoft/
> Et puis Apple est sur d'avoir vendu son produit, plus la peine de craindre que l'acheteur change d'avis 
> Donc pas dintrt pour l'utilisateur mais seulement pour Apple.


L'intrt pour Apple est vident
Je demande pour les utilisateurs car  partir du moment o ils ne sont pas sr de l'avoir le jour J... Y a des goodies, une rduc ou un truc de ce genre ?
Au moins, dans les jeux vido, non seulement on est sr d'avoir le jeu le jour J mais en plus, il y a des goodies plus ou exclusif
Mais dans le cas de l'iPhone ? je ne vois pas trop...

----------


## Mr_Exal

> L'intrt pour Apple est vident
> Je demande pour les utilisateurs car  partir du moment o ils ne sont pas sr de l'avoir le jour J... Y a des goodies, une rduc ou un truc de ce genre ?
> Au moins, dans les jeux vido, non seulement on est sr d'avoir le jeu le jour J mais en plus, il y a des goodies plus ou exclusif
> Mais dans le cas de l'iPhone ? je ne vois pas trop...


Les goodies c'est tre in avant les autres et pouvoir se la pter avant tout le monde.




> Quand j'y pense... Je me souviens encore de la pub qui disait "Pourquoi avoir un tlphone avec un cran enorme quand on a de petites main..." 
> 
> J'ai rsum, c'est seulement l'ide.


Ca me fait bien rire aussi sachant que l'cran plus grand est la seule nouveaut :')

----------


## ericksson

Apple est un phnomne de mode. La plupart lachte pour le plaisir de lavoir. Avez-vous une ide du Profil des personnes qui passent ses prcommandes?.

----------


## berceker united

> Je vais me rpter mais l ou Apple reste indtrnable, c'est l'ergonomie. Je n'aime pas du tout l"ergonomie d'Android bien que l'usage de celui-ci si ncessaire ne me pose pas de difficults particulires. Je n'aime pas l'enfermement Apple, on ne peut pas installer ce que l'on veut, oblig de passer par l'Apple Store, alors qu'on est propritaire de l'appareil, bien que a permet une grande stabilit plus li au cloisonnement qu'au systme.
> 
> Si les gens sont prt  payer 600-700 euros par an pour globalement la mme chose prsent diffremment temps pis pour eux et temps mieux pour Apple.
> 
> Steve Jobs peut tre compar  un gourou. La secte des Macintoshiens  le suivent aveuglment. En arriver  faire la queue* plusieurs heures* pour avoir un appareil qu'on peut avoir un mois plus tard sans faire la queue, je trouve a impressionnant. Quand le plus gros revendeur Apple franais a dpos le bilan, grce  Apple d'ailleurs, lors de la vente aux enchres de la liquidation judiciaire, les machines se sont vendues plus chres que des machines neuves. C'est fort quand mme.
> 
> Les keynotes sont pour moi un non-vnement, car ils prsentent leur nouveaux produits ... qui ne sont de toute faon pas dispo avant un mois ou 2, ils crent la rupture de stock avant la vente.
> 
> Steve Jobs a cre un sacr phnomne de mode. Mais les phnomnes de modes ne durent pas ...


Plusieurs jour voir semaine au USA. Il y en a qui tait dj devant la boutique plus d'une semaine  l'avance avant le keynote.


Il faut comprendre pourquoi les gens sont prt  faire la queue. C'est surtout d'avoir le produit entre les mains, qui est trs peut diffrent du prcdent si on regarde bien. En gros, j'ai estim  10 minutes de la dcouverte du nouveau Iphone, si on  la version prcdente.  Il va l'avoir 10 minutes en main et c'est termin puisqu'il va retrouver les mmes choses.
L'autre intrt et qui est le plus gros ; c'est la frime. Voir les collgues et amis et montrer qu'on a ce fameux tlphone que tous le monde parle dans les mdias. Faire des vidos sur Youtube du dballage du carton (grosse mode en ce moment) pour des gens qui s'imaginer tre  la place de celui qui le dballe. Faire le premier teste sur son blog.

Bref c'est tout un univers qui est derrire a. Le tlphone en lui mme importe peut finalement, c'est ce que tu penses tre vis  vis des autre avec ce tlphone qui fait peut tre quelque chose.
Pour certain ils ont rellement perdu pied :

----------


## berceker united

> Quelqu'un peut-il surtout m'expliquer pourquoi il y a autant de gens qui achtent un produit aussi cher pour qu'il n'y ait presque rien de plus derrire ? a part un plus grand cran ?


Le faite de l'acheter en premier permet surtout de revendre le prcdent avec le minimum de perte et si tu suis ce cycle t'es trs peut perdant. Inconvnient, tu restes bloqu Apple.
T'es plus gagnant  faire a que de gagner des points via l'oprateur pour en avoir d'autre.

----------


## Zirak

> T'es plus gagnant  faire a que de gagner des points via l'oprateur pour en avoir d'autre.


Pour les gens qui veulent frimer avec le tout dernier modle oui peut-tre (car comme d'autres l'ont dit, c'est pas pour le peu d'amliorations depuis le modle prcdent que les gens se jettent dessus), bien qu'entre quelqu'un faisant comme a, et une autre personne changeant de tel gratuitement tous les 2/3 ans avec ses points, c'est quand mme celui avec son nouvel IPhone qui dpense le plus d'argent.

----------


## kilroyFR

La verit c'est que l'iPhone meme s'il est loin derriere la concurrence fonctionnellement, cela reste un bijou/objet a posseder pour le grand public.
Pas besoin d'etre un geek pour ressentir la necessit de l'acheter. Ceux qui se permettent d'acheter ce type d'appareil a ces tarifs ne s'arretent pas forcement uniquement aux caracteristiques techniques. Juste le plaisir d'avoir le dernier objet a la mode. Il y a quelques annes les gens payaient des abonnements telephoniques tres chers et le reste du mois ils mangeaient des patates. J'en connais beaucoup malheureusement - C'est comme a et on n'y peut rien.

Moi je ne les juge pas; je ne me reconnais pas dans ce genre de comportement mais je peux comprendre certains (tout comme un geek attend avec impatience un jeu).

----------


## Saverok

> Les goodies c'est tre in avant les autres et pouvoir se la pter avant tout le monde.


Apple indique dans son communiqu qu'il ne pourra pas assurer la livraison de toutes les prcommandes le jour J
Autrement dit, si le client n'a pas son iPhone le jour J,  quoi lui sert (au client) la prcommande ?
A t'il une compensation ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ceux qui se permettent d'acheter ce type d'appareil a ces tarifs ne s'arretent pas forcement uniquement aux caracteristiques techniques. Juste le plaisir d'avoir le dernier objet a la mode.


Je dirais mme que la plupart du temps, ils ne s'y connaissent pas assez pour vraiment juger de ces caractristiques techniques, de toutes faons. 

Qu'une personne prfre Apple, et lorsqu'elle a besoin de changer de tel, prenne le nouvel IPhone, pourquoi pas, chacun ses gots.

Maintenant, quelqu'un qui change d' Iphone le jour j de la sortie, "juste" pour avoir le dernier modle, c'est comme avoir une Rolex, c'est pouvoir faire la mme chose que les autres, mais en leur montrant qu'on a plus d'argent qu'eux... C'est juste du "paraitre".

----------


## Aiekick

> Quand j'y pense... Je me souviens encore de la pub qui disait "Pourquoi avoir un tlphone avec un cran enorme quand on a de petites main..." 
> 
> J'ai rsum, c'est seulement l'ide.


Apple est a fond sur le modele : "les gens ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent avant qu'on le leur montre" et clairement pas sur le modele "Pourquoi avoir un tlphone avec un cran enorme quand on a de petites main".
Il se disent au fond que ils sont la pour imposer un style, et c'est au gens de s'adapter et d'tre d'accord avec leur vision.

Microsoft a voulu faire ca aussi avec win 8 et on voit ce que ca donne, oblig de faire machine arriere et de revenir au menu dmarrer.

----------


## 23JFK

Quatre millions de prcommandes, c'est presque trois milliards de dollars de garantie dans la popoche d'Apple, a permet de rassurer l'actionnaire alors ils ne vont pas se priver de communiquer sur les chiffres. Maintenant, outre l'obligation de possder un terminal Apple pour pouvoir continuer  avoir accs  ses donnes (et Tim Cook qui prtend que ce ne sont pas les donnes clients qui intressent Apple  ::lol::  ) et autres Apps achetes sur le AppleStore, renouveler son terminal, c'est aussi renouveler la garantie constructeur d'un appareil qui reste trs fragile. Et contrairement  ce que certains addictes  la nouveaut pensent, changer un OS au point de le rendre mconnaissable aux habitus (petite pense pour Microsoft) a n'est pas une bonne ide quand on a pour clients des individus que ne font pas la diffrence entre un programmeur et un programmateur. Maintenant, je ne pense pas que ces iPhones vont permettre  Apple d'accrotre sa part de march. Les prcommandes ne concernent quasiment que des clients dj captifs qu'Apple a d copieusement arroser de publipostages cibls, il va falloir attendre les chiffres des mois  venir pour savoir si l'iPhone6(+) intresse vraiment de nouveaux clients. Mais la pub annexe des selfies vols, et la mise en avant (effet de bord de la promo de l'ApplePay) du fait qu'il faille obligatoirement donner son numro de carte bancaire pour activer les iMachins devrait refroidir pas mal de nouveaux pigeons potentiels.




Edit: Petites corrections d'ortho...

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Apple indique dans son communiqu qu'il ne pourra pas assurer la livraison de toutes les prcommandes le jour J
> Autrement dit, si le client n'a pas son iPhone le jour J,  quoi lui sert (au client) la prcommande ?
> A t'il une compensation ?


Dans ce cas il se fait doublement (quoique? triplement vu le rapport prix / specs ?) enfler.

Le Macfan m'ayant mis un pouce rouge est pri d'avoir les guts de se justifier.

----------


## Zirak

> Apple indique dans son communiqu qu'il ne pourra pas assurer la livraison de toutes les prcommandes le jour J
> Autrement dit, si le client n'a pas son iPhone le jour J,  quoi lui sert (au client) la prcommande ?
> *A t'il une compensation ?*


Un petit tube de lubrifiant avec le logo Apple ? Que le client s'empressera d'aller poster sur les rseaux sociaux, car "it's a revolution"  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

(D'ailleurs, comme pour le reste, Apple n'a pas rvolutionn le lubrifiant, mais a grandement contribu  dmocratiser son usage  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## NahMean

Moi ce que je constate, c'est qu'a chaque sortie d'un nouveau smartphone d'Apple en particulier, on aura toujours les mme remarques, mais qui sont ces fous qui dorment dehors au pied d'un magasin pour un morceau de technologie prissable ...

Dans tout les produits a succs, on retrouve des fanatiques, par exemple la sortie d'une console de jeux vido, c'est la mme chose.
Le truc c'est qu'ici il n'y a pas de rvolution majeur, rien de nouveau a par le design et l'anne de sortie du machin.

Bref sa doit tre un jolie produit entre ses mains, mais pour moi le fait que ma CB va se sentir trs lgre en sortant d'un Apple store me rebute plus que tout.

----------


## kilroyFR

ouep pour certains c'est peut etre le seul luxe qu'ils peuvent s'offrir et ils ne s'en privent pas.
Grand bien leur fasse apres tout. On n'est plus dans la raison a ce niveau de tarif sinon y a longtemps qu'ils n'en vendraient plus.

----------


## Etanne

> Moi ce que je constate, c'est qu'a chaque sortie d'un nouveau smartphone d'Apple en particulier, on aura toujours les mme remarques, mais qui sont ces fous qui dorment dehors au pied d'un magasin pour un morceau de technologie prissable ...
> 
> Dans tout les produits a succs, on retrouve des fanatiques, par exemple la sortie d'une console de jeux vido, c'est la mme chose.


Exactement,  l'poque Samsung avait sortie une pub pour ce moquer des files d'attente. Mais a, c'tait avant :


Je veux pas jeter la pierre  Samsung ou autre, mais depuis les annonces d'Apple les remarques ngatives fusent alors que pour d'autres marques qui ont des produits trs semblables (smartphone, montre) on les applaudi.


Sign : un actuel acqureur iPhone 4 qui passera sous Androd  pour fin d'anne

----------


## Mr_Exal

Bof, a dpend des marques / Smartwatches. Personnellement je pense que je prendrai un Note 4 (je suis sous Note 2 actuellement sous rom Phantom (fonctionnalits note 2 / note 3 / Galaxy S5), ou un smartphone Chinois si j'en trouve un plus puissant que le note 4  ::mrgreen:: 

Srement Meizu ou le prochain One plus.

Par contre pour l'instant, les smartwatches vu l'autonomie ... Concernant les casques de VR pareil, c'est balbutiant pour le moment.

----------


## Jonyjack

J'ai chang mon Note 2 par un LG G3  400... C'est presque deux fois moins cher que l'entre de gamme (709) et deux fois moins que le 6+ (809)...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai chang mon Note 2 par un LG G3  400... C'est presque deux fois moins cher que l'entre de gamme (709) et deux fois moins que le 6+ (809)...


Mon Note 3 Lite m'a cout 140 pour remplacer mon Xperia, qui lui, m'avait cout 0 (bah oui, moi j'utilise mes points !  ::aie:: ),  et je peux faire exactement pareil qu'avec un IPhone 6+ (surfer sur le net, envoyer des sms/mms et tlphoner et mon forfait ne me cot pas 50/60 par mois).

Maintenant, je serais bien curieux de savoir  combien a va revenir  un possesseur d'IPhone 5 (peu importe le modle), de le revendre et de racheter le 6 direct derrire comme le suggrait berceker united  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mr_Exal

Allez un petit comparo pour se marrer : http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone2=6627  ::aie:: 

Prix du MX4 d'entre de gamme : 350

Prix du PommePhone en entre de gamme : 709.

Rouuuurouuurouuu

----------


## NahMean

> Allez un petit comparo pour se marrer : http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3...&idPhone2=6627 
> 
> Prix du MX4 d'entre de gamme : 350
> 
> Prix du PommePhone en entre de gamme : 709.
> 
> Rouuuurouuurouuu


Pour moi l'arnaque des smartphones rcents est surtout avec cette spec. : 


> Non-removable Li-Ion battery

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Pour moi l'arnaque des smartphones rcents est surtout avec cette spec. :


Ca c'est dans la thorie, dans la pratique c'est tout  fait possible sur le MX4, maintenant j'ai jamais eu  changer aucune batterie Lithium-ion sur aucun de mes tlphones.

----------


## NahMean

> Ca c'est dans la thorie, dans la pratique c'est tout  fait possible sur le MX4, maintenant j'ai jamais eu  changer aucune batterie Lithium-ion sur aucun de mes tlphones.


Exactement, et c'est pour cela qu'un MX4 tu va pouvoir le bidouiller a tes risques et prils quand mme, mais sur le Pomme Phone, vu qu'il y a une recherche plus approfondi pour rendre le truc inaccessible a un pauvre tournevis, j'imagine qu'il faut s'amuser au dcapeur thermique, bref bonjour l'tat du bousin si tu rate ton opration ... 

A 800 euro pour moi c'est dmontable ou en partie, c'est comme si t'acheter une voiture et que le mcano te dise qu'il peu pas changer la batterie.

----------


## Mr_Exal

@NahMean : Reste  voir la note qu'iFixIt donnera au mx4 mais j'ai vu sur un autre site (dont je ne sais plus le nom) une note de 8/10 niveau rprabalit donc a va.

----------


## spyserver

Tout le monde ne se satisfait pas d'Android, pr les gens qui souhaitent un objet joli, de qualit et qui fait bien ce qu'on lui demande je pense que l'iPhone le fait trs bien, Samsung a vouloir trop en faire leur mobile manque de personnalit et ressemble  un couteau suisse, Android reste encore un cran moins vloce  l'usage qu'iOS (et encore plus avec iOS8) selon moi donc ce n'est pas si surprenant ... 

Aprs pr le prix il n'y a pas de dbat, c'est clairement des marges injustifies. Pr le ct "open source" 90% des utilisateurs d'Android tlchargent les mm applis "mainstream" que sur iOS et ne profitent pas de cet aspect.Enfin pr le NFC c'est vrai que la, on ne peut que contester la position d'Apple vis  vis de cette techno, compltement bride sur l'iPhone 6 ...

----------


## benjani13

> Tout le monde ne se satisfait pas d'Android, pr les gens qui souhaitent un objet joli, de qualit et qui fait bien ce qu'on lui demande je pense que l'iPhone le fait trs bien, Samsung a vouloir trop en faire leur mobile manque de personnalit et ressemble  un couteau suisse


Depuis quand le seul concurrent de l'iPhone et le seul fournisseur de tlphone Android c'est Samsung?  :8O: 

Quand on reprend ta phrase:



> Tout le monde ne se satisfait pas d'Android, pr les gens qui souhaitent un objet joli, de qualit et qui fait bien ce qu'on lui demande je pense que l'iPhone le fait trs bien


On retrouve bien cette pens des amateurs d'Apple qui sont trop habitus au fait que l'OS et le tlphone sont li. Android tu as un OS, et des centaines de smartphones diffrents. De fait il y aura du bons et du mauvais. 




> Android reste encore un cran moins vloce  l'usage qu'iOS (et encore plus avec iOS8) selon moi donc ce n'est pas si surprenant ...


D'o tiens tu a? Je ne vois pas du tout comment on pourrais dire que l'un ou l'autre soit moins vloce.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Depuis quand le seul concurrent de l'iPhone et le seul fournisseur de tlphone Android c'est Samsung? 
> 
> Quand on reprend ta phrase:
> 
> 
> On retrouve bien cette pens des amateurs d'Apple qui sont trop habitus au fait que l'OS et le tlphone sont li. Android tu as un OS, et des centaines de smartphones diffrents. De fait il y aura du bons et du mauvais. 
> 
> 
> 
> D'o tiens tu a? Je ne vois pas du tout comment on pourrais dire que l'un ou l'autre soit moins vloce.


Don't feed the troll !

----------


## spyserver

Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on peut tout reprocher  Apple (prix, OS propritaire,etc.) sauf ce qu'on demande tous : un tlphone qui fait ce qu'on lui demande et qui le fait bien, qui ne tombe pas en panne (les gens qui passent leur tps au SAV il faut voir comment ils manipulent ! me concernant je n'ai JAMAIS t au SAV depuis mon 3GS). La partie open source d'Android permet effectivement  toute une population geek de se diriger naturellement vers cet OS, sauf que tout le monde n'a pas comme loisir de bidouiller avec son tel. et c'est la o  mon sens Apple est au dessus d'Android, sans parler des possibilits qu'offre l'open source, le systme d'Apple reste encore suprieur  mon sens (mme si l'cart s'est clairement resserr ces dernires annes). 
Pourquoi des gens qui - comme moi - sont satisfaits de leur produit passerai chez Android qui - in fine - ne propose pas mieux voire moins bien ?

Si il existe plusieurs dizaines de marques sous Android, encore une fois, ne soyons pas hypocrites, les gens n'ont d'yeux que pr les produits Samsung, possder un HTC est deja devenu has-been ... c'est pour a que j'ai pris cette marque en exemple ...

Pour la partie ractivit et fluidit de l'interface, encore une fois c'est bcp moins marqu dsormais entre Android et iOS mais au lieu de mieux coder on place des processeurs de plus en plus puissants histoire de supporter tjrs plus de choses (mais pas forcement optimises) c'est un choix volontaire des constructeurs mais qui permet pr le coup de placer  jeu gal des app natives et des app pseudo native ( cause de la jvm). 

Bref au final, si tu es chez Apple depuis le dbut, tu n'a aucune raison, encore aujourd'hui, pour en changer ... sur le march actuel en tout cas ... tout le bashing autours du prix etc. c'est du pur troll, puisque -fonctionnellement- parlant, Apple fait son devoir et il le fait bien, donc non le public de l'iPhone 6 n'est pas uniquement constitu de moutons qui ne pensent qu' avoir le dernier mobile tendance.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on peut tout reprocher  Apple (prix, OS propritaire,etc.) sauf ce qu'on demande tous : un tlphone qui fait ce qu'on lui demande et qui le fait bien, qui ne tombe pas en panne (les gens qui passent leur tps au SAV il faut voir comment ils manipulent ! me concernant je n'ai JAMAIS t au SAV depuis mon 3GS). La partie open source d'Android permet effectivement  toute une population geek de se diriger naturellement vers cet OS, sauf que tout le monde n'a pas comme loisir de bidouiller avec son tel. et c'est la o  mon sens Apple est au dessus d'Android, sans parler des possibilits qu'offre l'open source, le systme d'Apple reste encore suprieur  mon sens (mme si l'cart s'est clairement resserr ces dernires annes). 
> Pourquoi des gens qui - comme moi - sont satisfaits de leur produit passerai chez Android qui - in fine - ne propose pas mieux voire moins bien ?
> 
> Si il existe plusieurs dizaines de marques sous Android, encore une fois, ne soyons pas hypocrites, les gens n'ont d'yeux que pr les produits Samsung, possder un HTC est deja devenu has-been ... c'est pour a que j'ai pris cette marque en exemple ...
> 
> Pour la partie ractivit et fluidit de l'interface, encore une fois c'est bcp moins marqu dsormais entre Android et iOS mais au lieu de mieux coder on place des processeurs de plus en plus puissants histoire de supporter tjrs plus de choses (mais pas forcement optimises) c'est un choix volontaire des constructeurs mais qui permet pr le coup de placer  jeu gal des app natives et des app pseudo native ( cause de la jvm). 
> 
> Bref au final, si tu es chez Apple depuis le dbut, tu n'a aucune raison, encore aujourd'hui, pour en changer ... sur le march actuel en tout cas ... tout le bashing autours du prix etc. c'est du pur troll, puisque -fonctionnellement- parlant, Apple fait son devoir et il le fait bien, donc non le public de l'iPhone 6 n'est pas uniquement constitu de moutons qui ne pensent qu' avoir le dernier mobile tendance.


HTC has been ? C'est pour a que le M8 bouffe les Samsung ?

Quant au mythique "Apple a plante jamais" a me fera toujours autant marrer...

Ensuite, niveau ractivit et fluidit c'est exactement la mme merde ( moins de prendre le bas de gamme de chez bas de gamme d'Android comme les tlphones fabriqus et vendus pour les pays mergeants). C'est exactement la mme guerre dbile que Mac c'est puissant que les pc ou l'inverse, c'est la mme daube les mecs, vous payez juste un logo 4 fois le prix du concurrent.

Enfin, en quoi et o le systme d'Apple est-il meilleur que celui d'Android sachant qu' 98% ce sont les mmes gestes et les mmes interfaces ?

----------


## Saverok

> Enfin, en quoi et o le systme d'Apple est-il meilleur que celui d'Android sachant qu' 98% ce sont les mmes gestes et les mmes interfaces ?


+1
Je dirai mme plus :
en quoi et o le systme d'Apple est-il meilleur que celui d'Android sachant qu' 98% des app sur les stores sont les mmes (de simple portage d'un OS vers l'autre) ?

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi des gens qui - comme moi - sont satisfaits de leur produit passerai chez Android qui - in fine - ne propose pas mieux voire moins bien ?


On peut dire exactement la mme chose dans l'autre sens :

perso, je n'ai jamais eu aucune panne avec mes tlphones Android, (alors que tous ceux que je connais avec un IPhone ont tous profit de la garantie pour un retour SAV au minimum une fois), et un IPhone ne me propose rien de plus qu'un Android.





> sauf que tout le monde n'a pas comme loisir de bidouiller avec son tel. et c'est la o  mon sens Apple est au dessus d'Android, sans parler des possibilits qu'offre l'open source, le systme d'Apple reste encore suprieur  mon sens


Donc un systme ferm, est suprieur  un systme qui te permet de faire pratiquement ce que tu veux sur ton tlphone ? J'ai du mal  comprendre comment tu en arrive  cette conclusion, aprs tout, tu peux avoir un Android sans le bidouiller, qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais l'inverse n'est pas possible, donc je comprends pas en quoi le systme Apple est suprieur sur ce point ?





> Bref au final, si tu es chez Apple depuis le dbut, tu n'a aucune raison, encore aujourd'hui, pour en changer ... sur le march actuel en tout cas ... tout le bashing autours du prix etc. c'est du pur troll


Bah non justement, tu dis toi-mme que c'est pratiquement kiff-kiff niveau matos / performance maintenant, donc  performance gal, une diffrence de plusieurs centaines d'euros  l'achat, c'est loin d'tre du troll...





> *puisque -fonctionnellement- parlant, Apple fait son devoir et il le fait bien*,


Comme tous les tlphones quoi, enfin perso, jamais vu un smartphone qui avait du mal  grer les appels ou les sms hein  ::aie:: 




> donc non le public de l'iPhone 6 n'est pas uniquement constitu de moutons qui ne pensent qu' avoir le dernier mobile tendance.


Ah non, pas que, comme je le disais, si t'as un tlphone en bout de course et que tu veux prendre un IPhone 6+, grand bien te fasse, c'est ton portefeuille pas le mien, par contre, quelqu'un qui a un IPhone 5S ou 5C en parfait tat, qui se prcommande le 6 ou le 6+,  moins d'tre un journaliste / blogueur qui n'a pas eu le droit  une version test, c'est quand mme un peu pour se la raconter non ?  ::D:

----------


## foetus

> moins d'tre un journaliste / blogueur qui n'a pas eu le droit  une version test, c'est quand mme un peu pour se la raconter non ?


 ::nono::   ::nono::  Apple Store

----------


## Zirak

> Apple Store


Comprend pas ??

Serait-il possible d'avoir quelques mots en plus dans la phrase ? 

En 2 ou 3 briques comme tu le sens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## spyserver

La difference se fait bel et bien sur l'interface et les fonctions natives de l'OS bien sur que les apps sont les memes ... est-ce qu'il faut que je vous rafraichisse la mmoire quant au dbut d'Android et plusieurs annes durant, les interfaces taient lentes  souhait, pas vraiment intuitives la ou Apple le faisait deja tres bien et depuis le dbut ?

Certes Android a rattrap son retard je ne le nie pas, mais pourquoi tous les gens comme moi qui n'ont pas d'autres besoins que d'utiliser rapidement les fonctions de leur tel et qui sont donc habitus depuis maintenant plusieurs annes  l'os ne continuerai pas acheter des produits Apple - hormis le prix ? 

Je continue  tre sduit par ce qu'ils font point barre, lorsqu'Android controlera mieux ses apk et montera en gamme on pourra en reparler ... mais j'ai bien peur que a n'arrive jamais, du moins tant qu'Apple continue dans sa ligne.

----------


## Mr_Exal

> On peut dire exactement la mme chose dans l'autre sens :
> 
> perso, je n'ai jamais eu aucune panne avec mes tlphones Android, (alors que tous ceux que je connais avec un IPhone ont tous profit de la garantie pour un retour SAV au minimum une fois), et un IPhone ne me propose rien de plus qu'un Android.


Un cran ridiculement petit parce que "Un cran plus grand est inutile." Ah on me confirme dans l'oreillette la sortie de l'iPhone 6+ ...

----------


## foetus

> Comprend pas ??
> 
> Serait-il possible d'avoir quelques mots en plus dans la phrase ? 
> 
> En 2 ou 3 briques comme tu le sens


Tu vas dans un Apple Store pour tester les derniers iPhones.

Teins j'ai trouv qu'il y avait un Samsung Mobile Store,  ct de la Madeleine (Paris), Boulevard Malesherbes

----------


## Zirak

> La difference se fait bel et bien sur l'interface et les fonctions natives de l'OS bien sur que les apps sont les memes ... est-ce qu'il faut que je vous rafraichisse la mmoire quant au dbut d'Android et plusieurs annes durant, les interfaces taient lentes  souhait, pas vraiment intuitives la ou Apple le faisait deja tres bien et depuis le dbut ?


On dirait un pro-Microsoft venant troller l'open-source en disant que sous Linux, c'est tout en ligne de commande, faut encore faire un mount pour utiliser son lecteur cd, etc etc   ::ptdr:: 

La comparaison de comment c'tait y'a 10 ans, quel intrt ? Au pire a justifie que y'a 10 ans on pouvait prfr Apple  Android pour les performances, mais cela ne vaut plus trop de nos jours, tu le dis toi-mme dans ta phrase suivante.

Surtout que ce que tu dis reste plutt subjectif, car pour un mme tlphone, suivant l'utilisation de chacun et le nombre d'applis qui tournent, les performances ne seront pas les mmes, mme entre 2 IPhone 6. Encore une fois, cela marche dans l'autre sens, je n'ai jamais remarqu de ralentissement ou autre problme sous Android.




> Certes Android a rattrap son retard je ne le nie pas, mais pourquoi tous les gens comme moi qui n'ont pas d'autres besoins que d'utiliser rapidement les fonctions de leur tel et qui sont donc habitus depuis maintenant plusieurs annes  l'os ne continuerai pas acheter des produits Apple - *hormis le prix* ?


Rien, mais 3/400 de diffrence  performance quivalente, je trouve que c'est de l'argent gch (aprs c'est le tien tu en fais ce que tu veux), mais dans la priode actuelle, avec tout le monde qui grince de plus en plus des dents, avec le pouvoir d'achat de millions de personnes qui baissent, dire " performance gale, je suis prt  mettre 400 de plus pour rien", je trouve a dplac, et pour moi, peut-tre inconsciemment, cela s'apparente plus  un besoin de paraitre social.



@Ftus : Ah ok, mais c'est valable seulement une fois le tlphone sorti officiellement non ? Ou tu peux le tester avant de le trouver en magasin ? 

Enfin du coup, a enlve les journalistes et les blogueurs qui n'ont pas besoin de l'acheter pour le tester (bien que ceux l'ayant reu gratos doivent sortir des papiers plus sympas  ::D: ), donc dans les prco d'IPhone 6 il ne reste plus que les kks  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mr_Exal

> La difference se fait bel et bien sur l'interface et les fonctions natives de l'OS bien sur que les apps sont les memes ... est-ce qu'il faut que je vous rafraichisse la mmoire quant au dbut d'Android et plusieurs annes durant, les interfaces taient lentes  souhait, pas vraiment intuitives la ou Apple le faisait deja tres bien et depuis le dbut ?
> 
> Certes Android a rattrap son retard je ne le nie pas, mais pourquoi tous les gens comme moi qui n'ont pas d'autres besoins que d'utiliser rapidement les fonctions de leur tel et qui sont donc habitus depuis maintenant plusieurs annes  l'os ne continuerai pas acheter des produits Apple - hormis le prix ? 
> 
> Je continue  tre sduit par ce qu'ils font point barre, lorsqu'Android controlera mieux ses apk et montera en gamme on pourra en reparler ... mais j'ai bien peur que a n'arrive jamais, du moins tant qu'Apple continue dans sa ligne.


Monter en gamme pour Android c'est quoi ? Vendre  un prix exorbitant des produits dont la technologie date d'il y a trois ans ? C'est un peu comme les consoles en fait non?

----------


## foetus

> @Ftus : Ah ok, mais c'est valable seulement une fois le tlphone sorti officiellement non ? Ou tu peux le tester avant de le trouver en magasin ? 
> 
> Enfin du coup, a enlve les journalistes et les blogueurs qui n'ont pas besoin de l'acheter pour le tester (bien que ceux l'ayant reu gratos doivent sortir des papiers plus sympas ), donc dans les prco d'IPhone 6 il ne reste plus que les kks


Je ne sais pas pour pour l'iPhone en avance.
Et niveau test, cela reste assez limit, mais tu peux le tripoter un peu.

Sinon on va relancer le dbat  ::mrgreen::  la fragmentation.
Arguments bidons  ::mouarf:: 
Oui sur Android il y la fragmentation mais j'aime utiliser un ordiphone avec un Android qui a X ans
Teins je le rooter et mettre une ROM Custom

Moi sur iPhone, Apple utilise lobsolescence programme (parce que j'ai regard le reportage sur Arte): oui tu peux garder ton tlphone 3-4 ans (tu sautes 2 gnration  moins que tu aies des points  ::mrgreen:: ), mais dj au bout d'1an 1/2 le nouveau iOS laggue sur mon ancien iPhone

----------


## Zirak

> Et niveau test, cela reste assez limit, *mais tu peux le tripoter un peu*.


Et du coup les fanboys, en le tripotant, ils ont une demi-molle ? C'est dgoutant  ::aie:: 


En mme temps, pour juste un cran plus grand, y'a pas besoin de 4h de test ^^

----------


## NahMean

> Tout le monde ne se satisfait pas d'Android, pr les gens qui souhaitent un objet joli, de qualit et qui fait bien ce qu'on lui demande je pense que l'iPhone le fait trs bien, Samsung a vouloir trop en faire leur mobile manque de personnalit et ressemble  un couteau suisse, Android reste encore un cran moins vloce  l'usage qu'iOS (et encore plus avec iOS8) selon moi donc ce n'est pas si surprenant ...


C'est le parfait petit rsum du "Apple Addict" mcontent que l'on exprime nos ides sur la sortie du nouveau venu.

- Un jolie objet :
Je n'achte pas un smartphone pour avoir un jolie objet, je fais juste en sorte qu'il ne ressemble pas a un Nokia 3310 en terme de design.

- Qualit :
Tous dpend de la marque, on a pu noter que le prix ne fais pas la qualit dans ce genre de produit (je rpte, tout dpend de la marque) donc argument qui tient pas la route.

- Android < iOS :
Pourquoi moins vloce ? : Chacun a ses dfauts et ses bugs notoires, c'est normal, rien n'est parfait, pour moi ils seraient gale de part de leurs fonctionnalits de base.

- Le prix : Oui, je l'avoue c'est ce qui nerve ds que l'on parle d'Apple, mais il faut reconnaitre ses fautes, C'est chre, Point Barre.

----------


## spyserver

Vous pouvez faire preuve de cynisme, moi je maintiens ma position, c'est facile d'argumenter pr un OS open source forcment plus demago, moi je ne blame pas les usagers d'Android je dis simplement que pour toute la catgorie de technophile dont je fais partie qui utilise l'iphone depuis ses dbuts, il n'y a aucune raison d'en changer sauf "problmes financiers" j'ai envie de dire (et si vraiment on le veut, il y a tjrs des solutions de paiements qui permettent de se le procurer). Pr rappel Android est arriver aprs dans la course, si vous n'avez dcouvert ce qu'est un smartphone qu' partir du dbut de l're Android tant mieux pr vous j'ai envie de dire et j'aurais probablement tenu la mme position mais Apple est encore la et a encore quelques cartouches dans son fusil j'en suis convaincu :-) si on peut trouver meilleur que l'iPhone 6 sur chaque critre (autonomie, puissance,etc.) il n'en reste pas moins le meilleur assemblage et compromis  ce jour. Si etre le meilleur dans un domaine est une chose, tre le plus harmonieux des mobiles en est encore une autre, et Apple nous prouve qu'ils peuvent encore le faire  l'heure d'aujourd'hui.

Voici qq comparos entre le m8 et l'iphone 6 qui effectivement serait le tel. que j'acheterai si je devais passer du cot obscur, on peut assez logiquement voir d'ailleurs qu'en terme de prix on est sur la mm base d'ailleurs ^^ :

http://www.knowyourmobile.com/mobile...dware-compared

http://www.extremetech.com/computing...ould-you-buy/2

http://www.gizmag.com/iphone-6-vs-htc-one-m8/33857/

----------


## Saverok

> Voici qq comparos entre le m8 et l'iphone 6 qui effectivement serait le tel. que j'acheterai si je devais passer du cot obscur, on peut assez logiquement voir d'ailleurs qu'en terme de prix on est sur la mm base d'ailleurs ^^


Petite remarque en passant
Etant donn la fermeture et l'oppacit d'Apple, le ct obscure se situe plutt de ce ct l

----------


## spyserver

Faon de parler bien sur mais je ne me considere pas plus "obscur" que Google qui fait de vous des produits + que n'importe quelle autre entreprise ^_^

Et j'ajouterai aussi une chose que je n'est pas mentionner encore, avec Apple on beneficie d'un eco systeme entre les differents produits qui n'est pas aussi abouti avec Android (a cause de son htrognit justement).

----------


## Zirak

> Pr rappel Android est arriver aprs dans la course, si vous n'avez dcouvert ce qu'est un smartphone qu' partir du dbut de l're Android tant mieux pr vous j'ai envie de dire et j'aurais probablement tenu la mme position


Euh, Apple avait pas 150 ans d'avance non plus, le 1er Iphone date de 2007, et le 1er tlphone officiel sous Android de 2008 (sachant que Google a rachet Android en 2005, et que le 1er SDK tait dispo lui aussi en 2007 comme l'Iphone) donc bon, ceux qui ont "dcouvert ce qu'est un smartphone qu' partir du dbut de l're Android" ne l'ont fait que quelques mois aprs les Iphones 1.

Et accessoirement, on a pas forcment attendu ni Google, ni Apple, pour dcouvrir les smartphones, car dans les deux cas, ce ne sont pas les 1er  en avoir propos  :;): 


Aprs perso, je compare avec Android, car je n'ai jamais test de Windows Phone, mais si on vient me montrer qu'on peut avoir des perf quivalentes sous Windows Phone, je pense que le prix sera plus prs d'un tel sous Android, que de l'Iphone 6+, donc le discours serait le mme, je ne veux pas absolument promouvoir Android.
(Mme si je suis quand mme plus enclin d'aller vers de l'open-source que du ferm mais bon).

----------


## spyserver

Ca c'est sur le papier mais dans la ralit on sait tous qu'Apple a domin le march sur plusieurs annes avant qu'Android ne commence a rivalis, qd je parle d'ere Android c'est donc a partir de ce moment et pas avant.

Pour la partie "smartphone" si tu fais allusion au palm et autres joyeusets de l'epoque dsl je n'inclue pas ces peripheriques ds la categorie des smartphones ...

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Faon de parler bien sur mais je ne me considere pas plus "obscur" que Google qui fait de vous des produits + que n'importe quelle autre entreprise ^_^
> 
> Et j'ajouterai aussi une chose que je n'est pas mentionner encore, avec Apple on beneficie d'un eco systeme entre les differents produits qui n'est pas aussi abouti avec Android (a cause de son htrognit justement).


Ce mme cosystme qui oblige  changer de tlphone et/ou de matriel parce que la prise de chargement (propritaire et non lgale je le rappelle) a chang ?

edit: Ca fait pas 3 semaines qu'Android bouffe Apple au niveau du nombre de ventes, faut arrter srieux ...

----------


## foetus

> Ce mme cosystme qui oblige  changer de tlphone et/ou de matriel parce que la prise de chargement (propritaire et non lgale je le rappelle) a chang ?


Argument bidon  ::roll::   ::roll:: 
Apple est la marque qui a chang le moins de connectiques en 10 ans : 1 fois, Dock Connector et Lightning
Alors c'est sr avec le micro-USB la tendance est presque morte, mais avant 2007-2008 Samsung et autres taient champions des formats propritaires.

De plus illgal? En Europe seulement. Et perdu, il y a l'adaptateur Lightning -> USB

Et je rappelle que depuis Lightning, tous les informaticiens sont en rection sur le mode rversible: mauvaise fois.
"cest lhpital qui se moque de la charit"  ::roll:: 
Parce que certains avaient critiqu que le Lightning tait brevet et cher (il contient de l'lectronique) blah blah blah mais attendons l'USB 3.1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## spyserver

J'ai aucun problme de connectique (qui comme dit ci-dessus a t change une fois en 10 ans au profit d'un connecteur unique, rversible et plus petit) me concernant, non je parle bien de l'ensemble des interactions possible entre diffrents priphriques Apple qui encore une fois sont loin d'tre aussi videntes avec des appareils Android. 
C'est a aussi qui contribue  me laisser penser qu'Android est au final toujours un bazar, un peu mieux organis, mais dans lequel chaque constructeur se niche avec sa surcouche, c'est pas forcment mieux qu'Apple qui au moins l'assume et ne laisse pas de place  lambigut entre tous ses produits. Au final si j'achetais un M8 par ex pourrais-je faire la mm chose qu'entre mon iphone et mon ipad avec une galaxy tab par ex (la meilleure tablette cot android) ? Pas sur du tout ...

----------


## Saverok

> J'ai aucun problme de connectique (qui comme dit ci-dessus a t change une fois en 10 ans au profit d'un connecteur unique, rversible et plus petit) me concernant, non je parle bien de l'ensemble des interactions possible entre diffrents priphriques Apple qui encore une fois sont loin d'tre aussi videntes avec des appareils Android. 
> C'est a aussi qui contribue  me laisser penser qu'Android est au final toujours un bazar, un peu mieux organis, mais dans lequel chaque constructeur se niche avec sa surcouche, c'est pas forcment mieux qu'Apple qui au moins l'assume et ne laisse pas de place  lambigut entre tous ses produits. Au final si j'achetais un M8 par ex pourrais-je faire la mm chose qu'entre mon iphone et mon ipad avec une galaxy tab par ex (la meilleure tablette cot android) ? Pas sur du tout ...


Crer une synergie entre tous les appareils d'une mme marque n'est pas l'exclusivit d'Apple
Je dirai mme que c'est trs courant et cela se fait trs bien avec Android

Sony, par exemple, fait cela trs bien
J'ai une PS3, une TV Sony et un XPeria M2 et le tout communique parfaitement ensemble nativement (je peux faire circuler tous types de flux trs facilement)
De plus, mon tel communique trs bien avec ma tablette Asus Transformer (qui au passage, je trouve bien meilleure qu'une Galaxy de Samsung mais c'est un point de vu perso)

Note :
Je n'ai rien d'un pro-Sony, c'est un pur hasard si je me retrouve avec autant de matos de cette marque (tel gagn  une tombola, TV en cadeau de mariage)

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir un showroom Samsung et les devices forment galement un co systme assez performant d'autant plus que Samsung est prsent sur des devices nettement plus varis qu'Apple
Autant dire que si la synergie des devices est un argument, Apple est loin d'tre un leader car prsent sur trop peu de devices diffrents

----------


## Zirak

> Crer une synergie entre tous les appareils d'une mme marque n'est pas l'exclusivit d'Apple
>  Je dirai mme que c'est trs courant et cela se fait trs bien avec Android


Non mais un jour ils comprendront peut-tre qu'Apple n'a rien de "miraculeux"...






> Autant dire que si la synergie des devices est un argument, Apple est loin d'tre un leader car prsent sur trop peu de devices diffrents


En fait, c'est juste le fait qu'ils arrivent  le faire chez Apple qui est "une rvolution"  ::ptdr:: 

(dsol, cette fois c'tait bien un petit troll)

----------


## foetus

> Samsung est prsent sur des devices nettement plus varis qu'Apple


Samsung SGR-A1  ::whistle::

----------


## spyserver

Oui trs bien mais dans ton exemple tu cites toi mme des synergies entre mmes marques : Sony, Samsung qui je le rappelle sont avant tout des constructeurs prsents depuis plus lgtps qu'Apple et surtout spcialiss dans l'lectronique/lectromnager  l'origine contrairement  Apple qui vient de l'informatique. C'est donc une vidence pr eux de faire communiquer leur produit entre eux ! Mais moi c'est bien les systmes Android et IOS que j'oppose, existe-t-il des interactions fortes entre plusieurs priphriques Android de marques diffrentes ? Oui probablement mais c'est loin d'tre une gnralit et c'est la croix la bannire pr les trouver, il faut consulter avant de les choisir  mon avis tandis qu'avec Apple la question ne se pose mme pas c'est a ce dont je parle, au final ce que font Sony et Samsung encore une fois cela reste des niches dans le monde Android, ce n'est pas gnralis  cause de la fragmentation/incompatibilit entre ts les priphriques ... une certaine catgorie de gens recherche la simplicit sans se poser de question et Apple rpond  cette exigence. Au final ce qui est simple est cher et surtout trs recherch par la plupart des gens.

----------


## Zirak

En mme temps, je ne vois pas quel type de communication (Bluetooth / usb / wifi / autre ? ) tu peux utiliser entre tes deux appareils Apple que tu ne pourrais pas ailleurs ?




> Oui trs bien mais dans ton exemple tu cites toi mme des synergies entre mmes marques : Sony, Samsung qui je le rappelle sont avant tout des constructeurs prsents depuis plus lgtps qu'Apple et surtout spcialiss dans l'lectronique/lectromnager  l'origine contrairement  Apple qui vient de l'informatique. *C'est donc une vidence pr eux de faire communiquer leur produit entre eux !*


Donc mon troll n'en tait mme pas un en fait, c'est bien a, c'est juste le fait qu'Apple arrive  faire communiquer ses appareils entre eux qui est une "rvolution" pour les fanboys, merci de confirmer nos propos. 





> au final ce que font Sony et Samsung encore une fois cela reste des niches dans le monde Android


Donc quand c'est Apple, c'est un exploit, quand c'est une autre marque, c'est des niches ? 

Le "march de niche" de Samsung est plus rpandu en terme de nombre de tlphone vendus dans le monde qu'Apple pour info hein  :;): 





> *Au final ce qui est simple est cher* et surtout trs recherch par la plupart des gens.


C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'un tournevis vaut plus cher qu'une visseuse / perceuse multifonction, ou qu'une 4L vaut plus cher qu'une formule 1...

De mme qu'un sandwich jambon / beurre, revient  plusieurs centaines d'euros de plus qu'un repas dans un restaurant toil.


Tu en as d'autres des gnralits compltement absurdes ? Y'a que chez Apple que a se vrifie ton adage la  ::P:

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Et je rappelle que depuis Lightning, tous les informaticiens sont en rection sur le mode rversible: mauvaise fois.
> "cest lhpital qui se moque de la charit" 
> Parce que certains avaient critiqu que le Lightning tait brevet et cher (il contient de l'lectronique) blah blah blah mais attendons l'USB 3.1


Il m'en faut plus qu'une connexion rversible pour avoir une demie molle ...

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Crer une synergie entre tous les appareils d'une mme marque n'est pas l'exclusivit d'Apple
> Je dirai mme que c'est trs courant et cela se fait trs bien avec Android
> 
> Sony, par exemple, fait cela trs bien
> J'ai une PS3, une TV Sony et un XPeria M2 et le tout communique parfaitement ensemble nativement (je peux faire circuler tous types de flux trs facilement)
> De plus, mon tel communique trs bien avec ma tablette Asus Transformer (qui au passage, je trouve bien meilleure qu'une Galaxy de Samsung mais c'est un point de vu perso)
> 
> Note :
> Je n'ai rien d'un pro-Sony, c'est un pur hasard si je me retrouve avec autant de matos de cette marque (tel gagn  une tombola, TV en cadeau de mariage)
> ...


J'avoue que l'co systme Samsung est quand mme trs bien fait et plutt cool. Allumer sa tv et sa barre de son + caisson de basse (sans aucun fils) avec son Smartphone et pouvoir lire n'importe quel contenu et le balancer sur sa tv c'est quand mme cool.

----------


## Saverok

> Oui trs bien mais dans ton exemple tu cites toi mme des synergies entre mmes marques : Sony, Samsung qui je le rappelle sont avant tout des constructeurs prsents depuis plus lgtps qu'Apple et surtout spcialiss dans l'lectronique/lectromnager  l'origine contrairement  Apple qui vient de l'informatique. C'est donc une vidence pr eux de faire communiquer leur produit entre eux ! Mais moi c'est bien les systmes Android et IOS que j'oppose, existe-t-il des interactions fortes entre plusieurs priphriques Android de marques diffrentes ? Oui probablement mais c'est loin d'tre une gnralit et c'est la croix la bannire pr les trouver, il faut consulter avant de les choisir  mon avis tandis qu'avec Apple la question ne se pose mme pas c'est a ce dont je parle, au final ce que font Sony et Samsung encore une fois cela reste des niches dans le monde Android, ce n'est pas gnralis  cause de la fragmentation/incompatibilit entre ts les priphriques ... une certaine catgorie de gens recherche la simplicit sans se poser de question et Apple rpond  cette exigence. Au final ce qui est simple est cher et surtout trs recherch par la plupart des gens.


A partir du moment o iOS est prsent exclusivement sur les iPhone Apple, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable
Tu compares une synergie exclusives  une marque (Apple avec iOS), avec une synergie sur un OS (Android)
Tu mlanges tout
Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable
Tu ne peux pas faire la comparaison que tu souhaites car Apple est ferm justement
Il est simple de s'entendre avec soit mme ce qui explique les synergies intra-Apple, tout comme les intra-Sony, intra-Samsung, intra-Microsoft etc

Dans le cas de synergie avec des acteurs htrognes, cela se fait uniquement sur la base des formats ouverts et il y en a mais elles sont moins nombreuses et moins pousses
Cela n'est pas d  Android ou aux formats" mais  des politiques commerciales des marques qui essayent toutes de capter / fdrer / fidliser leur clientle




> Samsung SGR-A1


Avec la folie des armes des ricains, je pense que a pourrai tre un sacrs argument de vente que vanter la synergie d'un fusil d'assaut avec leur smartphone :aie:
Rares sont les grands groupes avec une histoire longue qui ne se tranent pas des casseroles (Apple avec l'cologie, BMW / Porshe / Hugo Boss / Volkswaggen / Bayer Bayer avec le rgime Nazi, Airbus li  l'armement avec Thals, etc, etc, etc.) 

Je ne suis absolument pas pro-marque quel quelle soit dans tous les domaines (et pas spcifiquement l'IT, par ailleurs)
On peut aimer une marque et conserver son sens critique
J'ai cit Samsung et Sony car c'est des exemples que je connais mais je reste lucide envers leurs produits

----------


## spyserver

C'est justement parce qu'Android se veut multi-plateforme qu'on peut tre en droit d'avoir le mme niveau de synergie non (et je parle pas de choses insenses comme les fusils d'assaut et autres que j'ai pu lire) ? Il faudrait savoir, un coup vous dites Apple c'est ferm et Android c'est open et aprs vous dites "ah bah non mais en fait chez Android pr trouver des eco-systemes il faut taper dans du Samsung ou du Sony" qui font donc en fait la mme chose qu'Apple a des prix plus que similaires (surtout pr Samsung qui a littralement calquer le modle Apple et dumper tte sa R&D au niveau design/fonctionnalits) ...

Ensuite quand je parle d'interaction je parle pas simplement d'une communication avec un protocole, je parles de tout le fonctionnel qui va avec, les interactions entre les diverses applis etc ...

Encore une fois votre erreur c'est de mpriser ce que vous ne connaissez pas, vos critiques sur Apple sont les mm que ceux des discussions de bureau, on voit bien que vous ne connaissez pas l'univers de la marque sinon vous n'auriez pas fait cette critique.

Je rentre mme pas ds les lucubrations avec le jambon beurre et cie ... j'voquais bien sur pr cette citation le monde "technologique", un jambon beurre n'est pas "difficile"  concevoir il est logique qu'il soit peu cher, en revanche les exemples de choses simples  concevoir et qui fournissent des fonctions trs haut niveau peu chres ne sont pas lgions, c'est pourquoi elles sont gnralement couteuses (comme un smartphone typiquement). C'est quand mme pas une nouveaut, c'est mme la base du marketing d'un produit, plus vous montez en gamme plus les commandes sont simplifis, cela peut se vrifier pour pas mal de priphriques (je pense aux TV, aux home cinma, ou encore aux station multimdia) on a tous un jour tester cet appareil low cost pour lequel enregistrer ou lire une vido est tout simplement un calvaire. C'tait d'ailleurs une des ides fortes de Steve Jobs qui souhaitais tjrs que l'on puisse raliser une chose le plus simplement et le plus intuitivement du monde sur ses produits.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est justement parce qu'Android se veut multi-plateforme qu'on peut tre en droit d'avoir le mme niveau de synergie non (et je parle pas de choses insenses comme les fusils d'assaut et autres que j'ai pu lire) ? Il faudrait savoir, un coup vous dites Apple c'est ferm et Android c'est open et aprs vous dites "ah bah non mais en fait chez Android pr trouver des eco-systemes il faut taper dans du Samsung ou du Sony" qui font donc en fait la mme chose qu'Apple a des prix plus que similaires (surtout pr Samsung qui a littralement calquer le modle Apple et dumper tte sa R&D au niveau design/fonctionnalits) ...


Nan tu comprends pas...

TOI tu compares Apple  Android, alors que l'on te dit que non, soit tu compares Apple  Samsung ou  Sony (donc marque contre marque), mais pas Apple vs Android (marque vs OS). Si tout communique ensemble chez Apple, ce n'est pas que du fait de iOS, c'est parce que tout le reste autour a t fait pour galement. et d'ailleurs c'est pareil chez Microsoft avec le pc, la xbox et les Windows Phones.

Comme l'a dit Saverok, Apple est une marque qui doit se mettre d'accord seulement avec elle-mme, donc normal que a fonctionne (mais ce n'est pas une rvolution, c'est la moindre des choses). On te dit donc que c'est pareil chez Samsung ou Sony, leurs produits  eux, fonctionnent entre eux, comme chez Apple.

Aprs que TOUS les produits Android toutes marques confondues, ne communiquent pas tous  100% c'est normal (bien que cela doit tre de moins en moins vrai). C'est comme pour Apple, chaque marque essais de se dmarquer des autres pour attirer le client. 

Pour que tout soit compatible  100% il faut que tout le monde utilise les mmes protocoles et les mmes formats (d'ailleurs dans le monde des bisounours, tu pourrais commander ta TV Samsung, avec ton IPhone sous OS Windows  ::mrgreen:: )




> Ensuite quand je parle d'interaction je parle pas simplement d'une communication avec un protocole, je parles de tout le fonctionnel qui va avec, les interactions entre les diverses applis etc ...
> 
> Encore une fois votre erreur c'est de mpriser ce que vous ne connaissez pas, vos critiques sur Apple sont les mm que ceux des discussions de bureau, on voit bien que vous ne connaissez pas l'univers de la marque sinon vous n'auriez pas fait cette critique.


Vu que tu confond marque et OS, et vu tout les trucs faux que tu as pu dire sur Android jusque la, je te retourne le compliment.





> Je rentre mme pas ds les lucubrations avec le jambon beurre et cie ... j'voquais bien sur pr cette citation le monde "technologique", un jambon beurre n'est pas "difficile"  concevoir il est logique qu'il soit peu cher, en revanche les exemples de choses simples  concevoir et qui fournissent des fonctions trs haut niveau peu chres ne sont pas lgions, c'est pourquoi elles sont gnralement couteuses (comme un smartphone typiquement). C'est quand mme pas une nouveaut, c'est mme la base du marketing d'un produit, plus vous montez en gamme plus les commandes sont simplifis, cela peut se vrifier pour pas mal de priphriques (je pense aux TV, aux home cinma, ou encore aux station multimdia) on a tous un jour tester cet appareil low cost pour lequel enregistrer ou lire une vido est tout simplement un calvaire. C'tait d'ailleurs une des ides fortes de Steve Jobs qui souhaitais tjrs que l'on puisse raliser une chose le plus simplement et le plus intuitivement du monde sur ses produits.


On doit pas vivre dans le mme monde alors, car que cela soit au niveau logiciel ou matos, tu paies + cher pour avoir plus de fonctionnalits, les fonctions basiques simples font gnralement partie de l'offre de base, car les fonctionnalits simples, sont en gnral plus "simple"  dvelopper / intgrer, et il n'y a pas normment de valeur ajoute vu que tout le monde propose ces fonctionnalits "simples".

Que ton appareil low-cost, ait une plus faible dure de vie, ou dans le cas de ton home cinma, une qualit de son moindre ou autres ok, mais je vois pas le rapport entre fonctionnalits simples et prix lev.

Si tu prend une tl low-cost et une tl  1500, elles auront les mmes fonctionnalits simples (on/off, monter/descendre le son, monter/descendre de chane, etc etc) et avec autant de boutons, par contre ta tl  1500, sera surement plus grande avec plus de fonctionnalits, avec surement plus de sorties de branchement diffrentes derrire et une meilleur qualit d'image, peut-tre galement des composants de meilleur qualit donc une plus grande dure de vie, etc etc  ce qui "pourraient" justifier son prix plus lev.

Mais c'est les trucs "en plus" et la marque qui font qu'elle est plus chere, rien  voir avec des fonctionnalits simples  utiliser... Et mme si c'tait plus plug and play, avec moins de config  faire, etc etc, cela ne justifirait pas des carts de prix aussi norme.


Tu te rends comptes que  ce train la, ton IPhone 7+, il va te couter l'quivalent d'un smic ? Que pour juste un tlphone (qui fait rien de plus qu'un autre), tu vas dpenser l'quivalent d'un mois de salaire pour des millions de personnes  ?

----------


## spyserver

La 1ere marque  avoir propos un tel ecosystme entre ses produits est bien Apple (je parle pas de Sony avec la PS3 et les TVs qui le faisait deja mais pas avec les mm produits) DONC ok trs bien vous me dites c'est "normal" que les synergies ne se fassent qu'entre une et mme marque la dessus je vous dit donc qu'il n'y a pas de plus-value c'est dj ce que fait trs bien Apple depuis des annes pourquoi changer ? c'est pr a que j'ai fait ma comparaison de cette manire.
La vrai valeur ajoute d'Android pourrait donc se situer la par rapport  Apple mais  l'heure actuelle, on a aucune valeur ajoute au mieux on rivalise.

Ensuite je n'ai pas critiquer Android qui justement lui est parfaitement accessible (au niveau du code) et dploy sur quantit d'appareils abordables, en effet si j'utilise des produits Apple c'est pas pour autant que je n'utilise pas d'appareils sous Android mais je ne fait pas une fixation sur une marque que je ne connais pas comme vous le faites.

Pr le cout de la simplicit,  l'heure actuelle et surtout depuis la dloc des industries en chine, c'est moins vrai qu'avant je te l'accorde, puisque intgrer des fonctions en reprenant le code source dans du matos low cost les chinois sont tres forts pr a, mais ce n'est pas sans erreur, et il suffit simplement de regarder de quelles fonctions on parle, bien sur en 2014 bcp de choses se sont dmocratiss et des OS comme Android trust tout un ensemble de priphriques grace a la miniaturisation des circuits et la puissance des puces, donc forcement a aide  implementer des fonctions simples  moindre cout. Mais il y a encore qq annes certaines fonctions volues taient implmentes  la sauce de chaque constructeur plus ou moins bien, et c'est la ou on pouvait le mieux s'apercevoir de ce phnomne. 

Quoiqu'il en soit ce n'est pas pour rien si chaque constructeur un minimum cot comme Sony ou Samsung implantent leur propre surcouche, c'est parce qu' leur yeux Android ne satisfait pas completement l'experience utilisateur qu'ils veulent fournir donc ils doivent dev. des surcouches pr "simplifier" "fluidifier" l'exp. et donc cela coute plus cher ...

----------


## Saverok

> Quoiqu'il en soit ce n'est pas pour rien si chaque constructeur un minimum cot comme Sony ou Samsung implantent leur propre surcouche, c'est parce qu' leur yeux Android ne satisfait pas completement l'experience utilisateur qu'ils veulent fournir donc ils doivent dev. des surcouches pr "simplifier" "fluidifier" l'exp. et donc cela coute plus cher ...


Ce que tu dcris est parfaitement normal et on retrouve la mme chose dans l'univers PC o les constructeurs ajoutent des softs maisons sur Windows pour grer les connections rseaux ou des trucs de ce genre (par exemple, mon poste pro est un Lenovo sous W7 est j'ai des trucs du style "ThinkVantage" ou "ShAREit" ou autres trucs de ce genre que je n'utilise jamais..., HP et Dell font pareil)
Cela n'a rien de spcifique  Android

Si tu n'as pas ces surcouches sur iOS c'est justement parce que c'est mono-constructeur Apple (donc on n'a pas un standard multi-constructeur o chacun ajoute sa touche perso histoire de dire que l'exprience utilisateur propose par untel n'est pas la mme que l'autre mme si l'OS est le mme)

----------


## spyserver

J'entends bien sauf qu' chaque fois et c'est l'origine de ce dbat, vous n'arrivez pas  me convaincre qu'Android est meilleur qu'Apple c'est pour a que je persiste en disant que oui dsormais Android rivalise avec Apple en terme de fonctionnalits mais quoiqu'il arrive si vous aviez dcouvert Apple avant, vous n'avez aucune raison, encore  l'heure actuelle (sauf le prix je vous l'accorde) d'en changer puisque Apple continue de le faire bien voire tjrs mieux et surtout sans se compliquer.

Au final, ce que je veux dire, c'est que si on veut bnficier de la mm exp utilisateur que chez Apple, il faut  mon avis dpenser des sommes similaires chez Samsung et consors, la seule chose qui change c'est l'OS qui pr rappel n'est pas natif  la plateforme et reste donc moins optimal qu'Android qui s'appuie sur Java. Encore une fois donc, si on est satisfait chez Apple pourquoi je changerai ?

L'iPhone 6 est dans la continuit mme si on ne peut pas parler de "rvolution" pr le coup, on a eu au moins 2 avec l'iPhone et l'iPad c'est dj mieux que la concurrence qui "in fine" ne fait que calquer mais n'innove pas.

----------


## Zirak

> J'entends bien sauf qu' chaque fois et c'est l'origine de ce dbat, vous n'arrivez pas  me convaincre qu'Android est meilleur qu'Apple c'est pour a que je persiste en disant que oui dsormais Android rivalise avec Apple en terme de fonctionnalits mais quoiqu'il arrive si vous aviez dcouvert Apple avant, vous n'avez aucune raison, encore  l'heure actuelle (sauf le prix je vous l'accorde) d'en changer puisque Apple continue de le faire bien voire tjrs mieux et surtout sans se compliquer.
> 
> Au final, ce que je veux dire, c'est que si on veut bnficier de la mm exp utilisateur que chez Apple, il faut  mon avis dpenser des sommes similaires chez Samsung et consors, la seule chose qui change c'est l'OS qui pr rappel n'est pas natif  la plateforme et reste donc moins optimal qu'Android qui s'appuie sur Java. Encore une fois donc, si on est satisfait chez Apple pourquoi je changerai ?
> 
> L'iPhone 6 est dans la continuit mme si on ne peut pas parler de "rvolution" pr le coup, on a eu au moins 2 avec l'iPhone et l'iPad c'est dj mieux que la concurrence qui "in fine" ne fait que calquer mais n'innove pas.


On ne te dis pas qu'Android est mieux, on te dis que justement, si c'est la mme chose (et encore une fois tu le dis toi mme), quel est l'intrt de payer 400 de plus ? Tu pense vraiment que ton "confort" d'utilisation, vaut de payer un tlphone 2 fois le prix que tu devrais mettre dans une autre marque ? Si encore on parlait de 10 ou 20de diffrence je dis pas, mais la il s'agit de centaines d'euros. 

Aprs comme je l'ai dj dit aussi, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas acheter d'Iphone, je dis juste que je trouve a con d'aller revendre son Iphone 5 en parfait tat (alors donc qu'on a pas besoin de changer de tlphone) pour aller s'acheter un Iphone 6+  1000 (car au tout dpart, le dbat, c'tait pas Apple vs Android, c'est toi qui nous a driv la dessus, on parlait des prcommandes et du fait de changer de tlphone en prenant le dernier modle alors qu'on en a pas besoin, surtout vu le prix et le peu d'volution).

Et non, pour avoir une tlphone aussi performant qu'un Iphone chez une autre marque, il n'y a pas besoin de mettre le mme prix, tout comme pour les macs et les pc d'ailleurs, un pc aussi puissant qu'un mac, sera moins cher...


Quand  l'histoire des rvolutions, je vais pas reprendre le mme dbat qu'il y a eu la dessus sur un autre sujet, car on ne sera pas d'accord la dessus non plus  ::D:

----------


## Olivier Famien

Sincrement je me demande s'ils les apple fans ne sont possds ou du moins certains pour ne rien exagrer. ::aie::

----------


## spyserver

C'est faux, le prix du S5 et du M8 ou le Z3 admettons (les seuls concurrents de l'iPhone 6 selon moi) sont sensiblement les mmes ... pr 400 de moins tu n'a donc pas le mm modele je suis dsl.
Il faut bien s'appuyer sur la concurrence pr argumenter non ? En tout cas c'est marrant vous semblez bcp plus rflchi dans vos arguments par rapports au debut de la discussion o a frlait la caricature c'est deja une victoire pr les gens qui comme moi continue de penser qu'Apple reste au dessus et prcurseur et qu' ce titre je n'ai pas raison d'en changer, tout le reste c'est que du bashing pr moi ...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est faux, le prix du S5 et du M8 ou le Z3 admettons (les seuls concurrents de l'iPhone 6 selon moi) sont sensiblement les mmes ... pr 400 de moins tu n'a donc pas le mm modele je suis dsl.
> Il faut bien s'appuyer sur la concurrence pr argumenter non ? En tout cas c'est marrant vous semblez bcp plus rflchi dans vos arguments par rapports au debut de la discussion o a frlait la caricature c'est deja une victoire pr les gens qui comme moi continue de penser qu'Apple reste au dessus et prcurseur et qu' ce titre je n'ai pas raison d'en changer, tout le reste c'est que du bashing pr moi ...


Euh le S5 est concurrent avec l'Iphone 6+ pas l'Iphone 6.

Le S5 est  510 au plus cher (voir 469) sur Amazon

L'iPhone6+ est  1019 sur l'Apple store.

Et mme l'Iphone 6 normal est  709 (donc 200  250 plus cher que le S5 pour beaucoup moins de performance).

Voil je me suis appuy sur la concurrence pour argumenter...

Du coup je prend mme pas la peine de chercher pour le M8 ou le Z3, vu que ds le 1er exemple, je montre que tu as tord. La ou tu as raison, c'est que ce n'est pas pour 400 euros de moins qu'on a un tlphone quivalent, mais pour 500 voir 550 de moins  ::aie::

----------


## Olivier Famien

Avec 1019, je m'offre un ordi portable avec cran tactile, une tablette et non des moindres, un smartphone avec une puce snapdragon et oui on a vu le oneplusone, et enfin aprs tout y aura suffisament de monnaie pour me payer du bon temps. C'est un plaisir que les apple fan boys ne connaissent pas...

----------


## foetus

> Euh le S5 est concurrent avec l'Iphone 6+ pas l'Iphone 6.
> 
> Le S5 est  510 au plus cher (voir 469) sur Amazon
> 
> L'iPhone6+ est  1019 sur l'Apple store.
> 
> Et mme l'Iphone 6 normal est  709 (donc 200  250 plus cher que le S5 pour beaucoup moins de performance).
> 
> Voil je me suis appuy sur la concurrence pour argumenter...
> ...


Tu as raison Polo  ::roll:: 

Compare le prix avec un S5 vieux de 6 mois en sachant que les tlphones Android, contrairement aux produits Apple, sont dvalus assez rapidement.
Le iPhone 6+ n'est qu' 100 dollars de plus que l'IPhone 6:  1019 c'est la version 128Go. Est-ce que le S5 a une version 128 Go?
Comparons le moins cher des S5 avec le plus cher des iPhones  ::?: 

Et niveau prix, tu connais une critique principale du S5: sa coque en plastique. les iPhones sont en alu unibody.
Mais les possesseurs Android s'en fichent de ce dtail jusqu'au jour qu'un constructeur Android sorte un boitier "prestige"  ::roll:: 

Et le "beaucoup moins de performance": c'est pour cela qu'un tlphone Android a besoin d'une batterie de 2800 mAh. Pour faire quoi en plus d'un iPhone




> Avec 1019, je m'offre un ordi portable avec cran tactile, une tablette et non des moindres, un smartphone avec une puce snapdragon et oui on a vu le oneplusone, et enfin aprs tout y aura suffisament de monnaie pour me payer du bon temps. C'est un plaisir que les apple fan boys ne connaissent pas...


Un macbook c'est minimum  700-800 uros: tu es sr  ::mrgreen:: 

Et l'autre truc "une puce snapdragon":  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  Ce n'est pas Samsung qui a deux versions de CPU: une normale et une autre castre mais pour le mme prix.
Et ce n'est pas Samsung qui fait dj cela avec ses tlvisions qui a 2 modles avec la mme rfrence constructeur mais avec une dalle castre pour l'une.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as raison Polo 
> 
> Compare le prix avec un S5 vieux de 6 mois en sachant que les tlphones Android, contrairement aux produits Apple, sont dvalus assez rapidement.
> Le iPhone 6+ n'est qu' 100 dollars de plus que l'IPhone 6:  1019 c'est la version 128Go. Est-ce que le S5 a une version 128 Go?
> Comparons le moins cher des S5 avec le plus cher des iPhones 
> 
> Et niveau prix, tu connais une critique principale du S5: sa coque en plastique. les iPhone sont en Alu unybody.
> Mais les possesseurs Androids s'en fichent de ce dtail jusqu'au jour qu'un constructeur Android sort un boitier "prestige" 
> 
> ...



J'ai fais que prendre le S5, car notre ami au-dessus a dit que c'tait un des concurrents de l'Iphone 6, et qu'en tapant comparaison S5 / Iphone 6 sur gogole je suis tomb sur des pages qui comparait le S5 avec le 6+.

La plus petite version du 6+ est quand mme  809 donc mini 300 de plus que le S5. Donc au final, le raisonnement n'est pas faux pour autant ! Et puis vous tes plus  200 prs chez Apple  :;): 

Aprs a vous de vous mettre d'accord entre fanboys pour savoir si effectivement le S5 est un concurrent de l'Iphone 6 ou pas  ::D:

----------


## foetus

> J'ai fais que prendre le S5, car notre ami au-dessus a dit que c'tait un des concurrents de l'Iphone 6, et qu'en tapant comparaison S5 / Iphone 6 sur gogole je suis tomb sur des pages qui comparait le S5 avec le 6+.
> 
> La plus petite version du 6+ est quand mme  809 donc mini 300 de plus que le S5. Donc au final, le raisonnement n'est pas faux pour autant ! Et puis vous tes plus  200 prs chez Apple 
> 
> Aprs a vous de vous mettre d'accord entre fanboys pour savoir si effectivement le S5 est un concurrent de l'Iphone 6 ou pas


Critique le prix... mais ne te gnes pas.
Actuellement les chinois sont en train de tuer le march des tlphones Android avec des copies (pas de R&D) mais des prix trs bas.
D'ailleurs j'avais lu que c'est le gouvernement chinois qui finance les pertes.

Dans quelques temps lorsqu'il y aura plus que des chinois (en marque) avec des tlphones pas chers, cela ne va pas tre triste  ::mrgreen:: 
Sony prvoit 2,1 milliards de dollars de pertes  cause du mobile

----------


## spyserver

Pr moi il n'y a aucun dbat le S5 est le concurrent de l'iPhone 6, et le Note 4 du 6+, c'est comme compar une 308 avec une Audi A6 a n'a aucun sens ...

Comme dit prcdemment, il faut comparer effectivement au prix de vente conseill de l'poque, c'est facile de comparer aux prix actuels quand on sait qu'effectivement les constructeurs asiatiques ont une politique bcp souple en terme de pricing (voire mme dvastatrice  force de revendre en low cost des terminaux qui embarquent du code plagi).

Alors la pr le coup de la puissance, ne jubilez pas trop vite, connaissez vous les raisons relles qui justifient un tel besoin de RAM et de CPU au moins ? Apple n'en a pas besoin, et voit les choses du cot du code et de son optimisation contrairement  Samsung qui gonflent les specs de leurs terminaux en les arborant firement pr faire ... la mme chose qu'Apple, super !

Je suis dsol, je pense qu'on va rester chacun sur nos positions, je trouvais important de faire part qu'il y a une population autre que "fanboys" comme vs dites pr les produits Apple, qui ne trouve pas encore son bonheur chez la concurrence ou en tout cas ne voit pas encore le dclic et qui reste donc fidele  la marque meme si et je ne le conteste pas, les marges  la hausse de la marque sont plutt indcentes vu le contexte actuel et mme en terme de stratgie pr les parts de march ...

----------


## foetus

Petit mea culpa pour un post, 3-4 au dessus: l'iPhone 6+ a une batterie de 2915 mAh  ::D:

----------


## Invit

La marque  la Pomme ou  la bonne Poire ???  ::ptdr::

----------


## spyserver

Ce matin j'ai vu une pub pr le Samsung Alpha, j'ai cru que c'tait une pub pour Apple ...  ::mouarf::  

Voila ce sera mon seul et unique troll mais il tait trop tentant ! :p

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Critique le prix... mais ne te gnes pas.
> Actuellement les chinois sont en train de tuer le march des tlphones Android avec des copies (pas de R&D) mais des prix trs bas.
> D'ailleurs j'avais lu que c'est le gouvernement chinois qui finance les pertes.
> 
> Dans quelques temps lorsqu'il y aura plus que des chinois (en marque) avec des tlphones pas chers, cela ne va pas tre triste 
> Sony prvoit 2,1 milliards de dollars de pertes  cause du mobile


Hahaha le vilain Chinois qui vient tuer le march du mobile et qui vend que de la merde. Des clichs  la con tu en as d'autres dans ta hte ? ...

----------


## foetus

> Hahaha le vilain Chinois qui vient tuer le march du mobile et qui vend que de la merde. Des clichs  la con tu en as d'autres dans ta hte ? ...


C'est toi qui suppute la mauvaise qualit  ::nono:: 
Tu n'as qu' prendre le Xiaomi Mi 4 si tu veux un exemple.

De toute manire ce n'est pas nouveau chez Android: il n'y a que Samsung qui arrive  vendre beaucoup. Les autres ont des miettes  ::mrgreen:: 
Quelques chiffres

----------


## Mr_Exal

> C'est toi qui suppute la mauvaise qualit 
> Tu n'as qu' prendre le Xiaomi Mi 4 si tu veux un exemple.
> 
> De toute manire ce n'est pas nouveau chez Android: il n'y a que Samsung qui arrive  vendre beaucoup. Les autres ont des miettes 
> Quelques chiffres


En mme temps combien de Smartphones Chinois sont sortis de leur territoire de conception? 

Oui j'ai pouss la mauvaise qualit j'avoue, mais bon c'est l'ide gnrale qui en ressort.

Lenovo et Huawei ont quand mme grimp de 77% (ou alors j'ai pas compris le tableau).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et niveau prix, tu connais une critique principale du S5: sa coque en plastique. les iPhones sont en alu unibody.
> Mais les possesseurs Android s'en fichent de ce dtail jusqu'au jour qu'un constructeur Android sorte un boitier "prestige"


Ca fait un bail qu'HTC sort ce type de tlphone ... Apple n'a pas le monopole de l'alu unibody  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> Lenovo et Huawei ont quand mme grimp de 77% (ou alors j'ai pas compris le tableau).


Si tu as bien compris ... mais 77% de pas beaucoup  ::mrgreen:: 

Entre 2012  2013, pour LG Huawei et Lenovo, le volume passe de 7 Millions  12.
Pendant que Samsung vend 60-80 Millions (soit 7 fois plus) et Apple environ 30 Millions (soit 3 fois plus)





> En mme temps combien de Smartphones Chinois sont sortis de leur territoire de conception?


Sauf peut-tre Apple, avec son saphir synthtique made in USA et sa conception (pas fabrication) de son processeur

Et Apple a des produits "_Assembled in USA_"

Sinon l'iPhone 6 et 6+ est le premier iPhone _100% Samsung Free_, si j'ai bien compris  ::mrgreen:: 





> Ca fait un bail qu'HTC sort ce type de tlphone ... Apple n'a pas le monopole de l'alu unibody


Un bail, depuis mi - fin 2013  ::whistle:: 

dit: @Darkzinus le correcteur n'a pas bronch  ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Un baille, depuis mi - fin 2013


Ben voyons ... Et le HTC one S ?  ::roll::

----------


## NahMean

> Le iPhone 6+ n'est qu' 100 dollars de plus que l'IPhone 6:  1019


Ouais bon *juste*  100 dollars de plus, rien de grave, aller on se retrouve au bar de l'AppleStore rue des champ lise, la pression est juste 50 dollars plus chre qu'au bistrot d cot et en plus le design des verres  bires n'a rien avoir ...  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> Ben voyons ... Et le HTC one S ?


Bon le HTC one S est sorti en 2012, pas si loin.

Et il n'est pas en alu unibody  ::?: , mais en _ceramic metal_ "bigger-than-life" "je-ne-sais-pas-quoi"





> Ouais bon *juste*  100 dollars de plus, rien de grave, aller on se retrouve au bar de l'AppleStore rue des champ lise, la pression est juste 50 dollars plus chre qu'au bistrot d cot et en plus le design des verres  bires n'a rien avoir ...


Ne tombe pas dans la caricature  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Pour 100 uros, tu as
Un cran 1080p  401ppiUne grosse batterieUne stabilisation optique mcaniqueiOS qui propose, pour certaines applications, un mode paysage "_splitt_". Et un zoom du "_home_"

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bon le HTC one S est sorti en 2012, pas si loin.
> 
> Et il n'est pas en alu unibody , mais en _ceramic metal_


En noir oui  :;):  Mais la version silver tait en alu. Sinon le HTC Legend tait dj unibody et sorti bien avant ...

----------


## spyserver

Tu essayes de faire passer l'iPhone pr le tel des riches et le tel Android pr le tel du pauvre, dj de base si tu possdes un smartphone pr moi tu n'es plus pauvre et surtout plus vraiment  la centaine d'euros prs, c'est comme le mec qu'essaye de te dire que lcran plat  1100 c pas possible par contre il va acheter volontier celui  999 quelle hypocrisie ! 

D'ailleurs l'iphone 6 est propos chez Sosh  659 (modele de base) qu'on peut oppos au 680  PDVC pr le S5 lorsqu'il est sorti donc en somme les "fanboys" Samsung sont les mm mecs qu'Apple, aprs la dvaluation du mobile c'est un autre dbat qu'on a dj dtaill (c'est comme l'argus avec la voiture). 
Pr les autres marques comme HTC c'est potentiellement la mm chose avec le M8  649  PDVC ... c'est du pur hating en sommes et vous vous appuyez juste sur le fait que la dvaluation est plus rapide pr dire que les tels android sont plus accessible, mais Apple n'est pas dans cette stratgie contrairement aux constructeurs asiat ...

----------


## Mr_Exal

::piou::

----------


## foetus

> Tu essayes de faire passer l'iPhone pr le tel des riches et le tel Android pr le tel du pauvre, dj de base si tu possdes un smartphone pr moi tu n'es plus pauvre et surtout plus vraiment  la centaine d'euros prs, c'est comme le mec qu'essaye de te dire que lcran plat  1100 c pas possible par contre il va acheter volontier celui  999 quelle hypocrisie ! 
> 
> D'ailleurs l'iphone 6 est propos chez Sosh  659 (modele de base) qu'on peut oppos au 680  PDVC pr le S5 lorsqu'il est sorti donc en somme les "fanboys" Samsung sont les mm mecs qu'Apple, aprs la dvaluation du mobile c'est un autre dbat qu'on a dj dtaill (c'est comme l'argus avec la voiture). 
> Pr les autres marques comme HTC c'est potentiellement la mm chose avec le M8  649  PDVC ... c'est du pur hating en sommes et vous vous appuyez juste sur le fait que la dvaluation est plus rapide pr dire que les tels android sont plus accessible, mais Apple n'est pas dans cette stratgie contrairement aux constructeurs asiat ...


Mais tu n'as rien compris. Tous les intervenants Android possdent soit un Wiko soit un Alcatel soit un Archos  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Tu essayes de faire passer l'iPhone pr le tel des riches et le tel Android pr le tel du pauvre, *dj de base si tu possdes un smartphone pr moi tu n'es plus pauvre* et surtout plus vraiment  la centaine d'euros prs, c'est comme le mec qu'essaye de te dire que lcran plat  1100 c pas possible par contre il va acheter volontier celui  999 quelle hypocrisie !


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport :

Mon tlphone actuel (Note 3 Lite), m'a cout 140 car j'ai eu la flemme d'attendre 6 mois ou 1 an de plus, pour changer mon Xperia vieillissant (Xperia Arc je sais plus quoi, qui lui m'a cout 0), car moi, en tant que pas trs fortun, j'utilise mes points fidlits chez mon oprateur, et clairement oui, sans a, je n'aurais pas un smartphone  5/600.

Par contre si j'avais voulu un IPhone 5 ou 5C, dj c'tait pas 140 rajouter, mais plutt dans les 300 voir plus, donc pour un IPhone 6 ou 6+, je l'aurais eu au prix d'un Samsung neuf grce aux points... (Et encore, je ne suis mme pas sr que le 6 ou le 6+ soient proposs via les points directement le jour de la sortie du tlphone).

D'ailleurs, n'ayant pas besoin de 150go de traffic de donnes, je me contente d'un petit forfait  24 ou 28, contrairement  un forfait basique IPhone entre 40 et 70 selon les oprateurs.

Donc oui tu peux avoir un smartphone sans forcement avoir des revenus mirobolants (140 au bout de 3/4 ans, a s'amortie largement), suffit de se dbrouiller un peu, et ne pas se sentir l'obligation d'avoir le tout tout dernier modle  peine 10s aprs l'ouverture du magasin, le jour de sa sortie.





> D'ailleurs l'iphone 6 est propos chez Sosh  659 (modele de base) qu'on peut oppos au 680  *PDVC* pr le S5 lorsqu'il est sorti donc en somme les "fanboys" Samsung sont les mm mecs qu'Apple, aprs la dvaluation du mobile c'est un autre dbat qu'on a dj dtaill (c'est comme l'argus avec la voiture). 
> Pr les autres marques comme HTC c'est potentiellement la mm chose avec le M8  649  PDVC ... c'est du pur hating en sommes et vous vous appuyez juste sur le fait que la dvaluation est plus rapide pr dire que les tels android sont plus accessible, mais Apple n'est pas dans cette stratgie contrairement aux constructeurs asiat ...



659 le modle de base, donc moins cher que sur le site d'Apple ? Ou tu serais pas en train de comparer un prix d'IPhone 6 avec Abonnement avec le prix d'un Samsung neuf sans abo ? 

D'ailleurs ton PDVC pour le Samsung, c'est un prix moyen, donc tu compares un prix moyen avec le prix d'une seule enseigne (que tu as choisi tout seul, et donc surement pas la plus chre hein  ::D: ), je sens comme un vent frais d'objectivit dans l'air...


Et oui chez les autres marques a dvalue, car des concurrents sortent des nouveaux modles, donc on assume le fait que son modle  soit, ne soit plus le plus performant sur le march, et donc qu'on a pas de raison de le laisser au prix fort si on veut continuer de vendre.

C'est comme ton "ce qui est simple est cher", merci de ne pas prendre des rgles Apple pour en faire des gnralits.

----------


## spyserver

Ton tel. tu lachtes avec forfait aussi ? Arrtez de tourner autours du pot, avec forfait un iPhone ne coute pas non plus 650  ... en plus tu te "contentes" d'un abo  28 ? Je payes 25 avec option multisim pr mon tel et pr l'histoire de point c'est juste un moyen de faire digrer le prix de revient total du terminal sur ton engagement 12/24 par ton oprateur ... a fait longtps que je paye plus 50 pr mon forfait et heureusement ! Avec de tel clichs votre opinion m'tonne de moins en moins ...

Pour le PDVC les circuits de ventes sont nettement plus ouverts pour les terminaux Android c'est un fait sauf que ce qu'on ne dit pas c'est que du coup le march de l'occasion est pas vraiment favoris, en effet, qui a envie d'acheter un tel Android d'occaz vu la dvaluation rapide de l'appareil ?
Pr les terminaux Apple, c'est une autre stratgie (peut tre pas la meilleure) mais qui permet  l'appareil de se vendre trs bien sur ce march.

659 c'est bien le prix ss abmnt puisqu'avec Sosh comme Free il n'y a plus d'engagement, je vois que tu en connais un rayon aussi sur les op. low cost ...

----------


## Zirak

> a fait longtps que je paye plus 50 pr mon forfait et heureusement ! Avec de tel clichs votre opinion m'tonne de moins en moins ...


Ca dpend du nombre de Go par mois de data que tu veux, mais tu trouves encore des forfaits largement au dessus de 40/50...





> Pour le PDVC les circuits de ventes sont nettement plus ouverts pour les terminaux Android c'est un fait sauf que ce qu'on ne dit pas c'est que du coup le march de l'occasion est pas vraiment favoris, en effet, qui a envie d'acheter un tel Android d'occaz vu la dvaluation rapide de l'appareil ?
> Pr les terminaux Apple, c'est une autre stratgie (peut tre pas la meilleure) mais qui permet  l'appareil de se vendre trs bien sur ce march.


Encore une fois, le discussion au dpart, tait sur les mecs qui vont acheter l'IPhone 6 en prcommande pour l'avoir le jour de sa sortie, donc ne vient pas nous la jouer "march de l'occasion" chez Apple, car le seul marche de l'occasion qu'il y a chez Apple, c'est ceux qui revendent leur tlphone car ils prennent le nouveau modle,  des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens d'en avoir un neuf justement...




> 659 c'est bien le prix ss abmnt puisqu'avec Sosh comme Free il n'y a plus d'engagement, je vois que tu en connais un rayon aussi sur les op. low cost ...


Je pense que tu confonds sans engagement, et sans abonnement.

Sans engagement = tu peux partir quand tu veux.

Sans abonnement = on te vend un tel, mais pas de forfait, donc tant que tu prends pas un forfait quelque part, tu peux pas utiliser ton tlphone.


Mais je doute fortement que Sosh, te fasse le tlphone moins cher qu'Apple, sans que tu prennes un forfait chez eux, sinon Apple vendrait 0 tlphone et Sosh, n'aurait pas que 2M de clients...


C'est comme quand on vient nous dire que les mac sont en fait moins cher que les pc, ok, alors pourquoi le parc informatique mondial, c'est pas 90% de mac, vu que c'est plus intuitif, plus beau, plus rsistant, et moins cher ? 

Si l'IPhone tait moins cher ou pas plus cher que Samsung, pourquoi Samsung  une telle prsence sur le march du smartphone par rapport  Apple ? 

Votre discours ne colle pas avec les chiffres, point barre. Apple c'est surement plus intuitif, ou plus beau ou tout ce que tu veux, mais c'est aussi plus cher et c'est pour a que c'est moins prsent, car a reste un frein pour beaucoup des mnages.

Je suis sr qu'avec des prix plus bas, et vu la qualit que vous nous vantez, Apple ferait beaucoup plus de ventes !

----------


## spyserver

> Encore une fois, le discussion au dpart, tait sur les mecs qui vont acheter l'IPhone 6 en prcommande pour l'avoir le jour de sa sortie, donc ne vient pas nous la jouer "march de l'occasion" chez Apple, car le seul marche de l'occasion qu'il y a chez Apple, c'est ceux qui revendent leur tlphone car ils prennent le nouveau modle,  des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens d'en avoir un neuf justement...


C'est justement le but de l'occasion de n'importe quel produit tu veux que ce soit quoi d'autre de toute faon ?! Ce n'est pas une spcificit Apple.

Je confonds pas, tu lachtes et tu vas payer 1 mois ton forfait au pire si tu ne veux pas passer par cet oprateur, cette combine existe depuis que les op. low cost proposent des mobiles, seule contrainte c'est le dsimlockage ... simplement  ce niveau de prix, il existe une qt d'utilisateurs qui souhaite bnficier d'un terminal dbloqu sans contrainte pour une cinquantaine d'euros supp. ...

----------


## Zirak

> Je confonds pas, tu lachtes et tu vas payer 1 mois ton forfait au pire si tu ne veux pas passer par cet oprateur, cette combine existe depuis que les op. low cost proposent des mobiles, seule contrainte c'est le dsimlockage ... simplement  ce niveau de prix, il existe une qt d'utilisateurs qui souhaite bnficier d'un terminal dbloqu sans contrainte pour une cinquantaine d'euros supp. ...


oui donc 659 + 50 + 1 mois de forfait  24, autant le prendre direct  l'Apple store, a revient au mme  ::D:

----------


## saturne88

faut tre fou pour acheter une daube aussi cher juste pour dire (j'ai un iphone 6) En plus, daprs les tests que j'ai lu sur le net, ce modle rvolutionnaire  un dfaut de batterie alors mettre minimum 600 pour un smartphone qu'il faudra recharger 2 voir 3 fois par jour, je vois pas lintrt J'ai eu un iphone 4S que j'avais gagn, il es tomb une fois sur un coin et cran noir J'ai actuellement un Htc sous android, il es dj tomb plusieurs fois sur du bton et il marche toujours pour info, mon htc es un wildfire; il a 3 ans et je l'avais payer 9,90 avec un forfait bloqu pendant 2 ans et tant qu'il marche, je vais pas le changer

----------


## spyserver

Je crois que c'est peine perdue, jabandonne :-)

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je crois que c'est peine perdue, jabandonne :-)


[TROLL] Ca s'est depuis que tu sais que l'Iphone n'a pas t pionnier dans l'unibody alu  ::aie:: [/TROLL]

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*iPhone 6 : 10 millions dunits vendues en un week-end*
*un nouveau record pour Apple* 

Le succs commercial de liPhone 6 et de liPhone 6 plus se confirme. Apple vient dtablir un nouveau record avec la dernire gnration de son smartphone.

La firme  la pomme croque vient dannoncer avoir vendu plus de dix millions diPhone 6 et d'iPhone 6 Plus  travers le monde au cours du premier week-end du lancement de lappareil.

_Les ventes diPhone 6 et diPhone 6 Plus ont dpass nos attentes pour le week-end de lancement, et nous en sommes ravis_ , se flicite le patron dApple, Tim Cook, qui note que les ventes auraient pu excder ce chiffre si loffre avait t plus importante.


Les prix plus levs des nouveaux iPhone nont pas empit sur lintrt des  fans des dispositifs dApple. LiPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus se sont couls  un million dexemplaires de plus que liPhone 5s et liPhone 5c et  4 millions de plus que l'iPhone 5 en 2012.

Apple avait annonc avoir enregistr 4 millions de prcommandes en une journe le 12 septembre, ce qui reprsente  peu prs le double du nombre de prcommandes de liPhone 5  son lancement en 2012. LiPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus sont en train de djouer les statistiques, affichant des ventes record, au-del des attentes.

Aucune ventilation na t donne entre liPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus. Mais il semblerait que le modle avec un plus grand cran (iPhone 6 Plus) se vende moins que lautre modle. MixPanel,  un outil danalyse daudience pour les plateformes mobiles et Web, a publi un graphique avec des donnes actualises toutes les heures sur ladoption de liPhone 6. Le graphique montre que le 23 septembre, lutilisation de liPhone 6 a atteint un pic de 4,13 %, tandis que lutilisation de liPhone 6 Plus tait value  0,55 %.


LiPhone 6 et liPhone 6 Plus sont en vente dans une dizaine de pays, dont la France. Le smartphone sera lanc dans une vingtaine de marchs de plus le 26 septembre, dont la Belgique, lIrlande, les Pays-Bas et le Portugal. Apple compte commercialiser ses nouveaux iPhone dans 115 pays au total.

*Source* : Bloomberg,  MixPanel

----------


## AoCannaille



----------


## TiranusKBX

le record vient juste du nombre de personne qui renouvelle leur iPhone depuis la version 3

----------


## kilroyFR

Bravo ! faut reconnaitre qu'ils sont bons chez Apple.
Arriver a vendre des produits a ce prix l en pleine crise ! chapeau bas !

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Bravo ! faut reconnaitre qu'ils sont bons chez Apple.
> Arriver a vendre des produits a ce prix l en pleine crise ! chapeau bas !




Je vois dj les macfans me traiter de rageu parce que leur prcieux se vend comme des petits pains  ::ptdr::

----------


## NahMean

Je pense qu'il y a 80% des acheteurs qui ont fait cette dpense juste par "effet de mode", ou en se disant "Ouah il est trop cool le nouvelle Iphone, on peux faire plein de truc super".

Au final ces acheteurs ne savent pas pourquoi ils ont fait cet achat, peut tre compulsif pour certains, une raison d'tre pour d'autres, un besoin ultime sinon tu passe pour un imbcile avec ton Iphone "6-2".

Attention je ne critique pas le tlphone ni son prix cette fois-ci, je critique le fais qu'un tel achat de masse puisse se produire vu la conjoncture actuelle, a croire que les impts ne sont pas assez levs ... (ou que les pigeons n'en payent pas).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Arriver a vendre des produits a ce prix l en pleine crise ! chapeau bas !





> vu la conjoncture actuelle...


pour info en 2013 les USA avait une croissance de plus de 3%, ce n'est plus la crise pour eux.

EN parlant de croissance, si on considre le PIB amricain  17 millions de millions de dollar, avec la vente de ces 10 millions d'iPhone  1000$, a reprsente dix mille millions de dollar, soit 0,06% du PIB. en un seul week end, par une seule marque, sur seulement deux produits...

Non, ce n'est plus la crise pour eux.

----------


## sinople

> Au final ces acheteurs ne savent pas pourquoi ils ont fait cet achat, peut tre compulsif pour certains, une raison d'tre pour d'autres, un besoin ultime sinon tu passe pour un imbcile avec ton Iphone "6-2".


Peut tre parce que l'achat d'un smartphone ne couvre pas rellement un besoin de base et que pour ce genre de bien "futile" on se base rarement sur des critres rationnels pour en faire l'acquisition...

J'ai pas envie de pousser plus loin l'enqute mais Est-ce que le march "cible" a chang depuis la sortie du dernier IPhone. Par march "cible" j'entends le nombre de pays dans lesquelles ce dernier est disponible. Parce que c'est pas trop compliqu de faire des ventes en plus quand sa cible est plus large (l'inverse serait mme inquitant).

----------


## Mr_Exal

> pour info en 2013 les USA avait une croissance de plus de 3%, ce n'est plus la crise pour eux.
> 
> EN parlant de croissance, si on considre le PIB amricain  17 millions de millions de dollar, avec la vente de ces 10 millions d'iPhone  1000$, a reprsente dix mille millions de dollar, soit 0,06% du PIB. en un seul week end, par une seule marque, sur seulement deux produits...
> 
> Non, ce n'est plus la crise pour eux.


Alors que c'est grce  eux qu'on est tous dedans. C'est beau !

----------


## kilroyFR

> Je vois dj les macfans me traiter de rageu parce que leur prcieux se vend comme des petits pains


Grand bien leur fasse, s'ils estiment que jeter 650 euros est justifi. Perso je ne n'adhere pas mais je comprends qu'ils peuvent y trouver une satisfaction. Apres tout on ne fonctionne pas tous de la meme faon.

----------


## Robwolx

Et bien voila, on sait qu'il y a plus de 4millions de I-Slave.

----------


## D.Evan

Cette actualit me pousse  ragir, surtout face aux commentaires souvent ngatifs de la part des diffrents intervenants (nb : je n'ai aucun parti pris ! les tlphones me gonflent plus qu'autre chose !) 

Dj, d'un point de vue conomique, que l'on aime ou non, il faut bien reconnatre que leur stratgie marketing fonctionne  merveille : crer un produit qui devient vite indispensable  possder pour beaucoup. Ce mlange de technologie (quoi qu'on en dira, l'iPhone 6, n'est peut-tre pas le meilleur sur le tableau, mais il reste surement un excellent produit avec une bonne finition, qui fonctionne  merveille dans son environnement etc.), de design (identique : que l'on aime ou non Apple, il faut reconnatre que leur produit sont plutt bien conu sur le plan ergonomie / design (au sens franais du terme)) et d'effet de mode (ce Buzz qu'ils crent  chaque sortie d'un nouveau produit) est vraiment l'une des meilleures stratgie auxquelles peu de socit peuvent se vanter de matriser. 

Cependant, voici ma rflexion, que je me fais depuis de nombreuses annes, et dans de trs nombreux domaines, pas seulement informatique : Qu'est-ce qui rend un produit attrayant ? A l'poque, je suis prt  parier que la technologie et les fonctionnalits l'emportaient toujours. Avec les annes, et depuis quelques temps dj, je pense que deux autres facteurs que j'ai cit plus haut sont de meilleurs arguments de vente dsormais que l'atout technologique : le look & feel.

En effet, un produit se vend bien mieux sil est "design" et surtout sil est ergonomique. Parce quil faut bien se rendre  l'vidence, les "meilleurs" produits (en terme de ventes) sont toujours les mme : des produits qui ont travaill  fond sur l'exprience utilisateur, et sur l'image qu'ils renvoient (beaucoup de gens se dfinissent,  tort ou  raison, par ce qu'ils possdent). 

Parce que au final, qu'est-ce qui compte : l'exprience utilisateur, ou le nombre de GHz du processeur ? 

Je pense rellement que nous avons l, la dfinition, encore une fois, non pas de produits qui soit forcment meilleurs sur le plan technique, mais avant tout, qui plaisent aux utilisateurs dans leurs usages quotidien. 

Au risque de me faire jeter la pierre,  je pense rellement que, cet argument, est devenu indispensable, que ce soit dans la vente d'une voiture, d'une maison, ou d'un logiciel. Prenez le cas des logiciels libre, par exemple, et autres alternatives aux produits fournis par diffrentes socits informatiques Amricaines : Dans la plus part des produits destins au grand public, c'est en majorit ceux qui ont la meilleurs exprience utilisateur (lambda) qui l'emporte. Le meilleur exemple : Open/Libre Office VS MS Office. 

Pourtant, tous les responsables de parc informatiques, et surement toutes les nouvelles gnrations connaissent les alternatives  MS Office, pourtant, les produits continuent  se vendre aussi bien, alors que des alternatives de qualit existent (je pense que Libre Office doit permettre de faire tout ce que l'utilisateur moyen a besoin, et mme au-del). Cependant, il faut tre honnte : l'exprience utilisateur,  tous les niveaux, n'est pas la mme : MS Office est plus agrable  utiliser. 

Mais ce mme constat s'applique aussi  Windows, Mac et Linux par exemple. Sur le plan technologique et sur les avantages qu'il procure Linux reste le meilleur SE, cependant, l'exprience utilisateur est (avis personnel) catastrophique. Rsultat, moi mme dans l'informatique, je prfre garder mon bon Windows, plutt que de changer, alors que l'alternative m'est possible facilement. 

Pour les autos, toujours la mme histoire, en pleine crise, l o les constructeurs Franais perdait de la marge sur les marchs, leurs homologues Allemands et leurs "grosses" berlines (hors-de-prix) continuait  afficher de trs bonne croissance. On aura beau en dire ce qu'on veut : L'exprience utilisateur au volant d'une BMW ou d'une Audi, n'est pas la mme qu'une Peugeot ou une Renault. Et je pense dsormais que cet atout "sensation" est vraiment devenu important, presque plus que le prix. 

Pour conclure, il faut bien noter maintenant un phnomne inverse : dans les populations ou les besoins technologiques priment, c'est souvent l'alternative qui l'emporte, prenez l'exemple de Linux sur les serveurs. Avant l'arrive du Cloud (je Ne sais pas si les choses sont plus tout  fait les mme dsormais) la majeure partie du parc informatique de serveurs mondial, tournait sur Linux, qui est une meilleure alternative sur le plan technologique, qu'un Windows. 

Amicalement, 

D. Evan

PS pour les trolls : Attention, je n'ai RIEN contre aucune socit, ni aucun produit libre ou non, il s'agit d'un ressenti personnel. Je ne fonde mes commentaires non pas sur des vrits gnrale, mais sur un sentiment personnel  l'utilisation, rien ne sert de me dmontrer que ceci est mieux que cela, les dbats n'a pas d'utilit dans ce cas.

----------


## Zirak

> Pourtant, tous les responsables de parc informatiques, et surement toutes les nouvelles gnrations connaissent les alternatives  MS Office, pourtant, les produits continuent  se vendre aussi bien, alors que des alternatives de qualit existent (je pense que Libre Office doit permettre de faire tout ce que l'utilisateur moyen a besoin, et mme au-del). Cependant, il faut tre honnte : l'exprience utilisateur,  tous les niveaux, n'est pas la mme : MS Office est plus agrable  utiliser. 
> 
> Mais ce mme constat s'applique aussi  Windows, Mac et Linux par exemple. Sur le plan technologique et sur les avantages qu'il procure Linux reste le meilleur SE, cependant, l'exprience utilisateur est (avis personnel) catastrophique. Rsultat, moi mme dans l'informatique, je prfre garder mon bon Windows, plutt que de changer, alors que l'alternative m'est possible facilement.


Sans parler de ce qui est mieux ou pas, es-tu sr que c'est  cause d'une meilleur exprience utilisateur, et non pas parce que 99% des ordis sont vendus avec Windows et office pr-install , et que tout au long de ta scolarit, on t'apprend sur du Windows + Office ? 

C'est facile de dire qu'on a une meilleur exprience utilisateur, quand on utilise un truc qu'on connait, dj, c'est forcment plus facile  prendre en main, quand on connait dj le logiciel / l'OS.

D'un point du vue vraiment objectif, MS Office ou Open/Libre Office, pour une utilisation lambda, c'est exactement pareil maintenant.

Idem pour Linux et Windows, pour quelqu'un qui fait pas d'administration, et qui se sert de son pc pour surfer, lire ses mails et utiliser une suite bureautique, c'est exactement la mme maintenant, c'est fini depuis longtemps le temps ou fallait tout installer en ligne de commande, t'as un bureau et un menu dmarrer tout comme sous Windows, c'est juste le fait de se lancer.

----------


## D.Evan

Arf, je suis dsol, mais je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. 

L'histoire du Windows vendu avec le PC, Office aussi, ce n'est dj pas tellement vrai. Pour Windows vendu avec le PC, le constructeur a fait un choix qu'il a tudi (Dell ne vend pas Windows que parce que c'est Windows, il y a, je l'espre, des tudes sur les alternatives et la rception du consommateur), il ne va pas vendre des PC sans OS quand mme ! (Ou alors vendons des voitures sans pneus ...). De plus, aujourd'hui, il me semble qu'en France, n'importe qui peut se faire rembourser son Windows chez  peu prs n'importe quel constructeur. 

Le fait est que Mac devient de plus en plus populaire est une preuve que l'utilisateur peut changer contre une alternative (dans ce cas, une alternative plus chre). Mais, cependant, je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point : Windows est appris  l'cole et les gens ont peut-tre gard cette habitude. De plus, la commercialisation de PC sous Linux ne se fait pas en magasin ce qui peut limiter (mais bon, je ne reviendrai pas sur le pourquoi il n'est pas fourni avec le PC).

Mais Office, alors l, non je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour commencer, la plus part des coles publics utilisent Libre/Open Office. Ensuite, il n'est que trs rarement vendu avec le PC. Et pour finir, il ne faut pas oublier que dans chaque entreprise, le DSI ou le chef d'entreprise fait un choix (qui lui cote chre dans le cas de MS Office). Peut-tre il y a t-il une raison  cela (ou alors la plus part des DSI et/ou des chefs d'entreprises n'ont pas l'esprit critique). L'argument "les utilisateurs ne veulent pas s'adapter" n'est pas bon,  mon sens. L'utilisateur  toujours raison, c'est au produit, non  son utilisateur de s'adapter. Le changement est possible, mais avec une alternative qui sache les sduire. Prenons les BlackBerry par exemple, qui il n'y a pas si longtemps, tait des produits vendus en immense quantit, aujourd'hui, l'entreprise est au bord de la ruine et n'arrive pas  se relever, alors qu'il y a quelques annes  peine, la plus part des pros en disposer d'au moins un. Pourquoi ? Je pense que l'exprience utilisateur offerte par la concurrence a dpass celle offerte par ces produits (plus qu'une concurrence technologique). 

Et surtout, je n'ai jamais dit que Windows, iPhone ou Office c'tait MIEUX quautre chose, bien au contraire !!! Je pense surtout que sils sont adopts aussi souvent et facilement, malgr l'argument du prix, il y a forcment une explication. Peut-tre mon analyse est errone, mais  mon sens, pour l'utilisateur lambda (ou celui qui aime la simplicit), l'exprience offerte par ces produits est surement un atout considrable. 

Une anecdote : mes parents savent utiliser un iPad et un iPhone pour surfer sur le net, envoyer des e-mails etc. ... mais pas d'un ordinateur ou un tlphone Android (Windows, MAC, Linux, Samsung, Google c'est pareil). Leur explication : c'est trop compliqu (cf : le gestionnaire de fichier). Je pense que c'est un exemple (parmis tant d'autre) qui tant  montrer que, sans jamais parl de mieux ou de moins bien, les produits Apple etc. sont peut tre plus facile  utiliser par des utilisateurs sans exprience, ou par un public n'ayant que des attentes technologiques que limits. D'o le fait que certain logiciels notamment,  fonctionnalite identique, soit peut-tre plus plbicits que d'autre. 

Aprs, comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas l pour troller  savoir quel produit est le meilleur : JE M'EN FOU (compltement), et la question na pas de sens par ailleurs, si on ne dfinit pas de champ de comparaison (technologique, UI/UX, marketing ). Je pense que chacun est libre d'utiliser le logiciel/produit qu'il souhaite, et surtout, celui avec lequel il se sent le mieux (et donc, le meilleur en gnral selon son champ de comparaison, c.--d. : ses besoins.). 
Je cherche juste  rflchir pourquoi certaines compagnies russissent  vendre autant de tlphones/logiciels/voitures hors de prix, alors que des alternatives beaucoup moins chre, voir gratuites, existent. 

Amicalement, 

D. Evan

----------


## Robwolx

La libert c'est pouvoir penser et dire ce que l'on pense dans le respect de l'autre, ce forum me semble libre et c'est trs bien car cela permet de faire avancer sa propre rflexion.
Mais!




> *iPhone 6 : 4 millions de prcommandes en 24 heures*
> *un nouveau record pour Apple*
> 
> *Source* : Reuters


Je me demande quelle est la part du besoin? J'imagine que la plupart de ces pr-acheteur n'utiliseront l'appareil qu' 10% de ses possibilits.
Pour se prcipiter ainsi il faut* vivre dans le paratre* et c'est sur ce point que jouent Apple comme d'autres entreprises.

----------


## Aelins

> Je me demande quelle est la part du besoin? J'imagine que la plupart de ces pr-acheteur n'utiliseront l'appareil qu' 10% de ses possibilits.
> Pour se prcipiter ainsi il faut vivre dans le paratre et c'est sur ce point que jouent Apple comme d'autres entreprises.


Encore un fan de Besson et de Lucy..

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Encore un fan de Besson et de Lucy..


Au moins il reste dans le thme  ::mrgreen:: 

edit: Ah on m'annonce que la rvolution de l'iPhone 6 est la nouvelle application iBoomerang.

----------


## Francois_C

Je rejoins tout  fait ceux qui disent comme *Sinople* _l'achat d'un smartphone ne couvre pas rellement un besoin de base et que pour ce genre de bien "futile" on se base rarement sur des critres rationnels pour en faire l'acquisition_, et comme d'autres, je m'tonne d'un tel succs dans une priode de crise. (1)

Au fond, Apple fabrique du  luxe accessible , particulirement adapt  un temps de crise. Apple, c'est un peu le paratre  la porte de tous. Vous avez peut-tre vu comme moi dans une salle d'attente de mdecin des patients quips d'iPhones et qui bnficient de la CMU. Aux gens qui s'en indignent, je rponds que c'est justement le luxe du pauvre, le superflu sans le ncessaire. Un iPhone n'est pas une Rolls-Royce ni mme une Rolex. On achte avec un iPhone,  assez bon compte, l'illusion d'appartenir  une lite.

Un smartphone n'est pas un outil srieux ; c'est un jouet, et la considration du rapport qualit-prix est donc secondaire. Les produits d'Apple bnficient encore du fameux  champ de distorsion de la ralit  de Steve Jobs, pour le plus grand bien des actionnaires.

(1) Mais on parlait dj de la crise au temps de Giscard  il disait  la conjoncture , en chuintant comme il savait faire  et mme bien avant : la crise a toujours t l'argument massue pour convaincre les moins favoriss de se serrer la ceinture.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Un smartphone n'est pas un outil srieux ; c'est un jouet, et la considration du rapport qualit-prix est donc secondaire. Les produits d'Apple bnficient encore du fameux  champ de distorsion de la ralit  de Steve Jobs, pour le plus grand bien des actionnaires.


Tout dpend de ton usage
alors il est vrais que pour madame michu qui passe son temps  jouer  des jeux dans le train avec a en fait un jouet
pour ma part mon smartphone me sert souvent de station de travail en mode dgrad ::aie::  oui c'est moins efficace qu'un bon pc mais il passe partout

----------


## Mr_Exal

> Un smartphone n'est pas un outil srieux ; c'est un jouet, et la considration du rapport qualit-prix est donc secondaire. Les produits d'Apple bnficient encore du fameux  champ de distorsion de la ralit  de Steve Jobs, pour le plus grand bien des actionnaires.


Toi tu le vois comme a, moi a me permet de domotiser pas mal de choses, bosser, prendre mes rendez vous, me rappeler mes rdv, rappels, rveils, notes, listes de course, surfer sur le ouaib, couter de la musique, piloter ma TV / mon serveur bref, non pour moi c'est pas juste un jouet.

----------

